# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Drip-zašto je loš i koje su moguće posljedice

## TinnaZ

intuicija me već dugo, uz nešto pročitanih stvari, navodi na misao da drip može utjecati na kasnije ponašanje i razvoj djeteta, ne toliko fizički koliko psihički ili neurološki razvoj.
Saznah maloprije da to nije samo intuicija moje malenkosti.

Dakle, intersiraju me činjenice, zašto kako na koji način taj užasni umjetni proizvod može djelovati pozitivno/negativno na našu dječicu. Da li je netko nekad istraživao to područje, da li netko ima namjeru raditi kakva istraživanja, da li ima roditelja sa negativnim iskustvima na tu temu?

----------


## anima

Nisam čula o štetnosti dripa na taj način, dakle, biti će dobro naučiti nešto novo  :Smile:  . Razlog zbog kojeg sam ja odbila drip je taj što sam čula da trudovi onda puuuno jače bole od prirodnih. I stvarno mi nije bilo preteško što opet naravno, može biti slučajnost. A tu sam na forumu baš danas pročitala da je drip citiram kemikalija napravljena od svinjske sperme????

----------


## disciplina

> A tu sam na forumu baš danas pročitala da je drip citiram kemikalija napravljena od svinjske sperme????


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
di si to našla??

----------


## anima

evo išla sam sad tražit al da ga ubiješ ne mogu naći   :Nope:

----------


## TinnaZ

evo gdje si pročitala, tješim se da to nije istina:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=145&Show=2300

----------


## anima

Bravo  :D  znam da sam ostala bez teksta kad sam to pročitala  :shock:

----------


## Felix

tinna, citala sam vec takve clanke po internetu, mislim da je bilo cak rijec o istrazivanjima, ali ne mogu se sjetiti gdje sam to citala...

----------


## TinnaZ

ako nađeš opet bilo što u vezi dripa stavi ovdje, a cure koje su prevoditeljice  molim, kada ih zasvrbe prsti, da prevedu po koju rečenicu za nas kojima to ide puževim korakom ...

----------


## disciplina

ja sam sad baš bila na kavi sa frendicom koja nema veze sa trudnoćom ili bilo čim i tak joj pričam kaj sam pročitala a veli ona meni: da to sam i ja čula na tv-u neka stranjska emisija  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
pa koji užas!!! do sad sam bila za prirodni porođaj, ko ono fino ću zamolit da me ne režu ne daju drip i sl. a sad mislim da ću se prijetit batinama ako mi se samo misle približit sa tim smećem   :Mad:

----------


## dorotea24

smeće ili ne ja sam rodila pomoću njega i zahvalna sam što postoji je je beba morala van, a ja svoje trudove nisam imala niti sam imala nekakve naznake poroda. iduća opcija bi bila carski, a to tek ne želim. iako je sve trajalo 11 sati ne mogu reći da je bilo nešto posebno strašno osim što je dugo trajalo. ja sam strašno protiv upotrebe tih stvari kada za njih nema potrebe, ali kada se mora i kada vam ovisi život ili zdravlje djeteta ili vas o tome sigurno nećete razmišljati jel to svinjska sperma ili ne.

----------


## zrinka

za opravdani razlog, ok
al, znamo svi koliko se to rutinski upotrebljava u nasim rodilistima, i nepotrebno....

cak se moras posebno pripremiti i imati taktiku ako ga hoces izbjeci   :Rolling Eyes:  
nazalost

----------


## oka

Svaka čast dorotea24, ti si jedna od rijetkih kojoj drip nije tako jako strašan. Meni osobno je bio užasno bolan, a na kraju svega više niti za sebe nisam znala od bolova, a da ne govorim da nisam uspijela izbjeći carski rez. Tako da mogu reći da drugi porod  definitivno ne želim drip, hoću čistu prirodu!  Meni su trudovi bili slabi, ali česti, prokinuli su mi vodenjak da nisam niti znala da će to napraviti, mislila sam da je pregled koliko sam otvorena   :Sad:   i  naravno da je tada trebao drip kad dijete više nije bilo u plodovoj vodi. A šta se tiče mojeg dijeteta, imalo je krvaranje na mozgu i ja osobno mislim da je to od umjetno izazvanog poroda, e sad, teško je to i dokazati, a bilo bi jako korisno kad bi postojala kakva istraživanja na tom području.

----------


## MGrubi

meni su dali drip jer je voda bila zelena
da je voda bila u redu ne bi dobila drip
užasno boli
svoje trudove sam bez problema podnosila jer je bol bila tupa i podnošljiva, kad je krenuo drip ta bol je prešla u oštru nepodnošljivu
razlog tomu je to što mozak luči dva hormona: oksicitin i "ublaživač boli" endorfin
kad dobiješ drip, mozak ne zna za povečanu količinu oksicitina i ne šalje dodatnu količinu endorfina, i eto ti problema
inače drip povečava rizik od carskog reza zbog zamora maternice- nema pauze između trudova

----------


## TinnaZ

Ono što sam ja htjela pitati na ovom topicu, ako netko naiđe na objavljena istraživanja o nuspojavama dripa, mogućim posljedicama, itd. ...  naročito me interesira drip u svjetlu djelovanja na budući neurološki razvoj/komplikacije kod djece ??

----------


## TinnaZ

za početak:



> Citat:
> Uglavnom uspije nastavak indukcije sa prokidanjem vodenjaka i infuzijom oksitocina. Najčešće indikacije za indukciju poroda prostagladinom u Rodilištu Ljubljana su bile trudnoća preko termina poroda, hipertenzija, zastoj rasta ploda i ugrožen plod. Jedna četvrtina rodilja rodi u 10 sati po aplikaciji, tri četvrtine u 24 sata, a ostale nakon 24 sata. Ti porodi su veoma rizični i u 17,5% se završavaju carskim rezom, te u 4,6% sa vaginalnom operacijom.
> 
> "Magistra Zlata Felc, dr. med., je u svojem dijelu analizirala utjecaj oksitocikla i analgezije u porodu na plod i novorođenče. Oksitocin može u visokom dozama (izmad 20mU/min oz. 2500-1200mU/kg porođajne težine) prouzročiti hiperbilirubinemiju novoređenčeta. Opisani su i antidiuretički učinci i primjer masivne nekroze jetara novorođenčeta. Analgetici, dani u porodu, mogu ugroziti plod posredno radi smetnji koje uzrokuju kod majke (npr. pad krvnog tlaka majke može prouzročiti fetalni distres, ili neposredno, jer se prenose kroz placentu. Dolantin može uzrokovati kod ploda promjenu srčane akcije i depresiju disanja novorođenčeta a s tim i nižu ocjenu prema Apgaru. Nakon diazepama je novorođenče pospano, hipotonično, ima smetnje termoregulacije i promijenjenu srčanu akciju. Epiduralna i lokalna analgezija nemaju neposrednoga utjecaja na plod. Spazmolitici mogu uzrokovati tahikardiju i smanjuju "beat to beat" varijabilnost na CTG-u."

----------


## Saradadevii

ova dva istrazivanja se, izmdju ostaloga, odnose na upotrebu umjetnog oksitocina za indukciju poroda:


Autistic Children (New hope for a cure)

AUTHOR	Tinbergen N & EA

REFERENCE	Allen and Unwin, London; 1983

PLACE OF STUDY  	Oxford, England (world-wide cases considered)

ABSTRACT	In one chapter of this book the authors give a list of *potentially 'autismogenic' factors*. Among these factors they mention difficult forceps delivery, breathing stimulation at birth and *induced labor*. These studies were conducted with the method used in ethology, that is to say 'field observation'. Let us recall that Nobel Prize winner Tinbergen is one of the founders of the science of comparative ethology.

KEYWORDS	*Autism, *forceps delivery, *breathing stimulation, *labour induction

DISCUSSION  	The study of autismogenic factors is not presented in a statistical manner. There is no control group. See entry 0012.



NTRY NO.	0012

TITLE	Autistic and developmental disorders after general anaesthetic delivery

AUTHOR	Hattori R, et al

REFERENCE	Lancet 1991; 337 : 1357-1358 (letter)

PLACE OF STUDY  	Japan

ABSTRACT	Children born in a certain hospital in Japan were more at risk of becoming autistic. In this hospital children were usually delivered by the 'Kitasato University method' which is characterised by a complex combination of sedatives, anaesthetic agents and analgesics together with a planned delivery *induced by oxytocin* or prostaglandins a week before the expected date of delivery.

KEYWORDS	*autism, *obstetric medication, *labour induction, *oxytocin, *obstetric analgesia, *Kitasato University method

----------


## Saradadevii

za istu stvar:

ENTRY NO.	0467

TITLE	Perinatal factors and the development of autism: a population study

AUTHOR	Glasson EJ, Bower C, Petterson B, de Klerk N, Chaney G, Hallmayer JF

REFERENCE	Arch Gen Psychiatry. 2004 Jun;61(6):618-27

PLACE OF STUDY  	Australia

ABSTRACT	Subjects born in Western Australia between 1980 and 1995 and diagnosed with an autism spectrum disorder by 1999 were included as cases (n = 465). Siblings of the cases (n = 481) and a random population-based control group (n = 1313) were compared with the cases on obstetric information contained in the Maternal and Child Health Research Database of Western Australia. Many negative findings are noticeable. No difference in gestational age at birth (including the proportion of premature infants), weight for gestational age, head circumference, or length were observed between cases and control subjects. Pre-eclampsia did not appear as a risk factor. These negative findings tend to give more importance to perinatal factors. Compared with their siblings, *cases were more likely to have been induced* (OR, 1.40; 95% CI, 1.03-1.90), experienced fetal distress (OR 1.64), had an Apgar score at 1 minute of 6 or less, and needed longer than 1 minute to breathe spontaneously. Compared with control subjects, *cases were more likely to be born after induction* (OR 1.43; 95% CI 1.12-1.83), to be born by elective c-section(OR 2.05. P<.001), or to be born by emergency c-section (p .01).

KEYWORDS	*autism, *cesarean, *caesarean, *labor induction

----------


## Saradadevii

Istrazivanje koje potvrdjuje da intrauterina izlozenost umjetnom oksitocinu ne utjece na IQ


0258

TITLE	Historical cohort study of in utero exposure to uterotonic drugs and cognitive function in young adult life

AUTHOR	Sorensen HT, Rothman KJ, et al

REFERENCE	BMJ 1999; 318: 433-4

PLACE OF STUDY  	Denmark

ABSTRACT	A study of 4300 conscripts aged 18. All draftees took a 45 minute intelligence test (Boerge Prien). *The mean score was similar for those exposed and not exposed to oxytocic drugs*.

KEYWORDS	*oxytocin, *cognitive development, *intellectual development, *IQ

DISCUSSION  	An overview of the studies exploring the possible long term effects of obstetric medications indicates that researchers should look in particular at the risk of destructive behaviours (including self destructive behaviours).

----------


## Saradadevii

jedno iz zivotinjskog svijeta,
nije vezano za umjetni oksitocin pri porodu, ali ima veze sa razvojem oksitocinskih receptora u ranom postpartumu, ovisno o trajanju odvojenosti od mladog.


352

TITLE	Brief vs. long maternal separations in infancy: contrasting relationships with adult maternal behavior and lactation levels of aggression and anxiety

AUTHOR	Boccia ML, Pedersen CA

REFERENCE	Psychoneuroendocrinology 2001 Oct;26(7):657-72

PLACE OF STUDY  	USA

ABSTRACT	The authors compared the effects of daily long (3 h), brief (15 min) or no maternal separation (LMS, BMS, NMS) on postnatal days 2-14 on maternal behavior, aggression and anxiety levels during lactation in adulthood. Animals subjected to LMS received less maternal grooming than animals subjected to BMS. Maternal behaviors, including nursing, pup-grooming (PG) frequency and proportion of total grooming (PG+self-grooming) and nest-building during the immediate postpartum period and on postpartum days 2 and 5 were lower in dams with LMS experience compared to dams with BMS experience. LMS dams attacked male rats placed in their home cages less quickly and less often than did BMS or NMS dams. LMS dams also exhibited more anxiety than BMS dams in the elevated plus maze test. Thus, *maternal separation during the postnatal period (or associated changes in the amount of maternal grooming received) affected subsequent adult maternal behavior, aggression and anxiety. The mechanism for this remains to be discovered, however, it seems likely to involve alteration of the development of oxytocin receptors in the brain.* 
KEYWORDS	*maternal behavior, *oxytocin receptors, *experimental primal health research

----------


## suzi

mislim da ipak malo pretjerujete...svoje drugo dijete sam rodila uz pomoć dripa jer svoje trudove nisam imala, a plodna voda je ugrožavala bebu...nije me ubio, a i moja beba je izašla s APGARom 10 iz bolnice. danas ima 5 godina i nema nikakvih (hvala Bogu) neuroloških  i fizioloških problema....i nije jedina.....mislim, stanite malo na loptu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

Suzi, o pohvalama na ručun dripa ćemo u nekom sljedećem topicu ... mene sad interesiraju konkretne moguće, negativne posljedice, koje se prešujućuju rodiljama na samom porodu. Mislim da nitko nikada nije niti će reći "sva djeca rođena uz drip su ... ne znam kaj, autistična ..", isto kao što nitko nikada neće reći da će sva cjepljena djeca dobiti meningitis ili dječju paralizu od cjepiva. Bitno mi je da znamo koje su moguće posljedice i djelovanja.
O teoriji dripa i mutne plodne vode, bi se također dalo raspravljati ... no nije tema ovog topica.

Oka žao mi je zbog tvoje bebice, kako je sada ?

----------


## tridesetri

imas puno o stetnosti dripa u "guide to childbirth" od ine may. 
od hipoksije zbog histericnih trudova, do zutice i da ne nabrajam...
ja sam se sa prvim porodom osvjedocila da je sve to istina, sada planiram drugacije.
sorry, ne mogu sada prepisivati iz knjige ali budem si dala truda kad budem u malo boljoj formi.

----------


## Saradadevii

> mislim da ipak malo pretjerujete...svoje drugo dijete sam rodila uz pomoć dripa jer svoje trudove nisam imala, a plodna voda je ugrožavala bebu...nije me ubio, a i moja beba je izašla s APGARom 10 iz bolnice. danas ima 5 godina i nema nikakvih (hvala Bogu) neuroloških  i fizioloških problema....i nije jedina.....mislim, stanite malo na loptu.


nitko nije rekao da *ce* dijete *imati* neuroloskih i inih problema ako se rodi uz drup.
Nema lopte.

----------


## tridesetri

> mislim da ipak malo pretjerujete...svoje drugo dijete sam rodila uz pomoć dripa jer svoje trudove nisam imala, a plodna voda je ugrožavala bebu...nije me ubio, a i moja beba je izašla s APGARom 10 iz bolnice. danas ima 5 godina i nema nikakvih (hvala Bogu) neuroloških  i fizioloških problema....i nije jedina.....mislim, stanite malo na loptu.


mislim da se ovdje ne govori o davanju dripa u slucaju da on spasava situaciju kao sto je bilo kod tebe, nego o rutinskom davanju dripa koje je zaista vrlo neodgovorno kad se zna kakve sve stetne poslijedice ima, a drip se kod nas u rodilistima daje ko sto znamo totalno rutinski...mozes to usporediti sa carskim - naravno da je super da postoji i da spasava mnoge zivote ali je lose ako se upotrijebi bez razloga jer je isto tako riskantan i za mamu i za bebu.
moje je dijete npr. imalo neuroloske posjedice upravo zbog dripa, a i trudnoca i porod su bili bez ikakvih komplikacija. mislim da je u mom slucaju davanje dripa bilo totalno neodgovorno od strane lijecnika i sve bi bilo ok, da takvi slucajevi nisu svakodnevni...

----------


## TinnaZ

mene interesiraju ti neurološki problemi, ima li negdje napisano više o tome? Sumnje u vezi toga me muče već duže vrijeme, nije mi jasno zašto nam se to taji kad je očigledno da podaci i istraživanja postoje koji su indikativni, u najmanju ruku za vrrrlo opreznu upotrebu dripa.

----------


## oka

> Nitko nije rekao da ce dijete imati neuroloskih i inih problema ako se rodi uz drup.
> Nema lopte.


Potpisujem!

I ja ću probati nešto naći o tom dripu jer stvarno me to muči, znam da može i ne mora biti razlog što se mojem dijetetu dogodilo, ali .... 
TinaZ, zahvaljujući ovom forumu i sestrični svojoj koja me uputila na forum   :Kiss:  , otkrila sam rano problem pa se nadam da ćemo ga moja E i ja uspješno riješiti. Malena je borac i super napredujemo! Hvala na pitanju!

----------


## tridesetri

stvar sa neuroloskim problemima je vrlo jednostavno objasnjiva i mislim da je svaki doktor upoznat sa tim.
drip uzrokuje prejake kontrakcije (trudnove) koje su stresne za dijete pa ono cesto ostaje bez kisika (dolazi do hipoksije). nedostatak kisika takodjer se javlja i zbog toga sto rodilja mora lezati na ledjima, zbog skakanja po trbuhu tijekom izgona, zbog histericnog tiskanja pri izgonu i preranog presijecanja pupcane vrpce - sve tako ucestale procedure pri klasicnom bolnickom porodu.
hipoksija je uzrok mozdanim krvarenjima. ne znam sad detalje ali to je sve usko povezano. kod nas je bilo ovako: m. je imala krvarenje drugog stupnja, izazvano hipoksijom (mislim da je zapravo svako mozdano krvarenje izazvano hipoksijom) to ti je neuroloski rizicno dijete, tzv. dystoni sindrom. 
ovisno o stupnju ostecenosti i ovisno o tome koliko je ostecenje rano otkriveno, koliko se rano zapocne sa vjezbama i sl. o svemu tome ovisi koliko ce se brzo i da li ce se uopce dijete u potpunosti rehabilitirati.

----------


## TinnaZ

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   ja mislim da liječnici ovo ipak ne znaju, jer ne mogu vjerovati da znaju i da svjesno ugrožavaju našu djecu, bez ikakve potrebe ...  ne želim niti pomišljati da se vode onom "to se događa u samo 10% slučajeva, a mi ipak na taj način idemo doma ranije u 99% slučajeva", jer mi je takvo razmišljanje premonstruozno.

Da li netko zna zašto se neka djeca rode ljubičasta a neka ružičasta, čime je to uvjetovano ??

----------


## tridesetri

moja se rodila ljubicasta i nije odmah zaplakala, zbog toga je dobila agpar 9\10, a sve skupa pretpostavljam zbog te hipoksije.
a da lijecnici to ne znaju? ma naravno da znaju ako mi znamo kao laici. pa u svakoj knjizi o porodima i u svakom vodicu za trudnocu to pise.
samo nije problem samo u lijecnicima...bila sam jednom na pregledu u trudnickoj ambulanti u vinogradskoj pa sam se zapricala sa nekoliko trudnica...nevjerovatno je koliko se zelje razlikuju. sve jedna se nadala da ce sve proci brzo i da ce dobiti dripeka da se previse ne muce, da ce ih po mogucnosti staviti na carski ako sve skupa ne zavrsi za sat vremena...jedna se zalila sto je nisu rezali  :shock: pa je pukla za dva sava, a ja si mislim, e draga moja da si se ti oporavljala od epiziotomije i 15 savova u tri sloja bilo bi ti jasno da nisi nista dobro propustila...i tako, tesko je svima udovoljiti...

----------


## TinnaZ

da istina ...
Ali ja sam dobila drip na foru da je to "samo obična infuzija", znači svjesno su mi lagali i oduzimali mogućnost da odlučim sama u korist svoga djeteta i sebe, nije bila u pitanju nikakva moja želja da porod završi što prije, očekivala sam porod od najmanje 12 sati, željela da ide prirodno osim ako nije nečiji život ugoržen (nisam tada znala za Rode niti išta slično čitala). Tako da razumijevanja za ove rezloge koje ti navodiš imam samo 10%.
S druge strane nakon što su mi priuštili pakleni porod sa dripom, na moje preklinjanje da mi daju nešto protiv bolova - primalja je rekla pa dali smo vam Apaurin ... nisam znala da je to za bolove  :shock: . . Radilo se o Čakovcu.

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam isto kao i ti sve stvari dobila po skrivecki, na foru laganja, bez upozorenja i sl. 
upravo zbog toga sam se jedno vrijeme intenzivno bavila mislju da tuzim rodiliste. cak su mi tako predlozili i sami lijecnici iz nekih drugih bolnica, ali imala sam previse posla oko djeteta...

----------


## Foška

meni su drip šišnuli uz laž "mekonijska plodova voda" (s čime ju je vidio? jedino je mogao pomoću igle za prokidanje vodenjaka  :Evil or Very Mad:   ) 

mene frka ulovila: mekonij?!?! ajme jadno moje dijete, kad ono - samo blago ružičasta je plahta poda mnom bila   :Crying or Very sad:  

4 mjeseca nakon toga, NEUROpedijatrica (da, trebali smo je posjetiti...) je na tu priču išla samo   :No:

----------


## tridesetri

meni su na goljaku isto samo tuzno kimali glavom uz razne  :Evil or Very Mad:   komentare kada sam rekla gdje sam rodila, ali neki su rekli da su sva rodilista sto se toga tice koma, jedino za vinogradsku da ne znaju jer oni imaju tamo svoj odjel pa im djeca od tamo ne dolaze. na rebru su mi pak rekli neka tuzim rodiliste.

----------


## Foška

a da. I vodenjak je prokinuo bez da mi kaže da bi ga trebalo (i zašto) prokinuti (i da me pita smije li???). Valjda je pretpostavljao da niš' ne razumijem od tih čarobirajućih riječi. Sjeo je pokraj mene na krevet, nešto čačkao po meni (poslije skužih da je TADA kidao vodenjak) i rekao sestri preko ramena, tako samo u natuknicama: "mekonijska plodova voda, amniotomija".

Meni ni a ni b.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja sam mislila da to znači da tek treba napraviti tu amniotomiju, e, jesam naivna bila...

A nisam potpisivala nikakav papir na prijamu, nisu se valjda sjetili.

----------


## Foška

tridesetri, gdje si ti rodila? Mi smo bile na SD

----------


## TinnaZ

i sada zakuham dok čitam takve stvari ... ajde pišite o kojim rodilištima se radi

_anchie76 editirala dio koji spominje da se navedu imena ekipe_

----------


## anchie76

Cure, nemojte sada skrenuti i poceti pricati o svim nepotrebnim procedurama koje se rade kod nas u rodilistima.  Tema je o dripu - zasto je los i koje su mu moguce negativne posljedice.  Ukoliko nemate nikakve info, prosurfajte malo po netu, potrazite relevantne info pa ih stavite tu da svi vidimo i mozda nesto naucimo.

----------


## TinnaZ

još je i ovo pitanje pod temu:



> Da li je netko nekad istraživao to područje, da li netko ima namjeru raditi kakva istraživanja, *da li ima roditelja sa negativnim iskustvima na tu temu?*

----------


## tridesetri

> tridesetri, gdje si ti rodila? Mi smo bile na SD


merkur
ali toga ocito ima u svim rodilistima

----------


## MGrubi

ja pokušala naći neke podatke ali mi treba i latinski naziv za drip, jel zna itko

----------


## Foška

evo proguglah pa nađoh na WHO: Managing Complications in Pregnancy and Childbirth, A guide for midwives and doctors
na http://www.who.int/reproductive-heal...n_P17_P25.html
pa mi je tu bilo zanimljvo pročitati npr. ovo:
- Use oxytocin with great caution as fetal distress can occur from hyperstimulation and, rarely, uterine rupture can occur. Multiparous women are at higher risk for uterine rupture.
I još ovo:
- Women receiving oxytocin should never be left alone.

----------


## Foška

MGrubi, ja tražih s engleskim: infusion i oxytocin

----------


## TinnaZ

> - Women receiving oxytocin should never be left alone.


 ha, ha rekli bi porodničari u našim bolnicama

----------


## Foška

tridesetri, gdje si ti rodila? Mi smo bile na SD

----------


## Foška

pardon, ovo je opet ošlo greškom, k vragu i taj F5   :Razz:

----------


## tridesetri

evo prevodim iz knjige "birthing from within" pam england & rob horowitz, str. 252, 253.

najvaznije o oxytocinu:

*moguce komplikacije za mamu:*

hiperstimulacija maternice koja vodi produljenim kontrakcijama koje mogu uzrokovati: 
-prijevremeno odvajanje posteljice (abruptio placenta)
-rupturu uterusa koja rezultira hitnim carskim ili smrcu 
-nedostatak kisika za bebu 
-prebrzi porod i izgon koji rezultira puknucima medjice ili cerviksa 
-hematomima 
-trauma za novorodjence
intoksikacija vodom jer je oxytocin anti-diuretik sto vodi do poremecaja u otkucajima srca, hipotenziji, mucnicama i povracanju, oticanju i teskocama u dojenju

*komplikacije za bebu:*

-prejake kontrakcije uzrokoju nedostatak kisika za fetus koji vodi usporavnju otkucaja srca 
-novorodjenacka zutica
-smanjena sposobnost zgrusnjavanja krvi

----------


## bubimira

tridesettri čitajući tvoj prethodni post, iz vlastitog iskustva mogu potvrditi sljedeće:

-prebrzi izgon koji rezultira puknucima medjice ili cerviksa -konkretno grlića                 maternice
i
-novorodjenacka zutica.
 :Sad:  


jedino ovo -oxytocin je anti-diuretik- u mom slučaju nije bilo tako, jer sam poslije poroda svako malo trčala na wc.

----------


## ivancica

Bba mame koja je ležala pokraj mene je morala primiti 5 puta po 5 kubika(kako oni kažu) oralno glukoze jer je mama bila na dripu(i to samo zadnjih pola sata, mada uopće ne zna zašto jer se super otvarala-vjerojatno da ubrzaju porod iz tko zna kojih im razloga). To je liječnica rekla u viziti i ja sam slušala. Beba je imala pozitivne ketone u urinu i gustu krv(povišeni hematokrit) što se tumači kako oblik dehidracije. Rekla je da je to zato što je mama dobila drip. 

Evo jedan negativan utjecaj dripa a bebu. 

Beba je dva dana nakon toga doslovno povraća tu glukozu, odbijala je dojenje, grčila se od bolova i skvičeći plakala jer je valjda i prilikom oralnog davanja te glukoze velikom pažljivošću sestara   :Mad:   u sebe unijela i ogromne količine zraka. Strašno.

----------


## TinnaZ

moje prvo dijete rođeno uz drip (potpuno bespotrebno, niti sada ne znam razlog), je non stop plakalo i u bolnici i doma, nitko nije rekao zašto, kao mala djeca plaču.
Kad sam rodila svoje drugo dijete (rukama i nogama se borila protiv dripa), nisam se mogla načuditi da to dijete nikad ne plače, uvijek se smije ... ono pa kaj male bebe ne plaču barem veći dio vremena dok su budne  :?

----------


## seni

tina zbog cega mislis da plakanje ili ne plakanje djeteta ima veze s dripom?

pitam, ne sto bih mislila da je drip dobar ili pozeljan, vec zato sto mi se cini da bi takve "teze" mogle odvesti diskusiju na rekla-kazala nivo , a cini mi se da si u pocetku posta diskusiju zamislila drugacije?

----------


## ivancica

Tinna, moj prvi sin je stalno plakao, ovaj ima vječno blaženi osmjeh na licu, samo se smiješi i totalno je drugačiji od prvog. Nikad ne plače. Drip nisam dobila niti jednom.

----------


## TinnaZ

zbog ovoga, rodila se ljubičasto/plava, imala je hematom, puknuće ključne kosti, ja sam imala groznu epiziotomiju, primalje su vikale kod izgona "tiskajte brže, brže, ugušićete dijete" (mislim otkucaji padaju zato što ja gušim dijete, a ne od vezanih trudova, i nafrljenog dripa do maksimuma tako da rodim do kraja njihove smjene). Nakon poroda nisu mi je dali 5 sati, bila je na promatranju jer nešto nije bilo u redu, a apgar 10/10 zamisli.
Ja osobno mislim da nisam samo ja bila u velikoj traumi nakon takvog poroda, nego da je i beba bila u traumi i da se to očitovalo na takvom neurotičnom ponašanju.



> hiperstimulacija maternice koja vodi produljenim kontrakcijama koje mogu uzrokovati: 
> -nedostatak kisika za bebu 
> -prebrzi porod i izgon koji rezultira puknucima medjice ili cerviksa 
> -hematomima 
> -trauma za novorodjence
> intoksikacija vodom jer je oxytocin anti-diuretik sto vodi do poremecaja u otkucajima srca, hipotenziji, mucnicama i povracanju, oticanju i teskocama u dojenju
> 
> *komplikacije za bebu:*
> -prejake kontrakcije uzrokoju nedostatak kisika za fetus koji vodi usporavnju otkucaja srca


istina moj post je ispao nevezan na temu, a nisam htjela da topic bude na bazi rekla/kazala, pa ga zaboravite

----------


## seni

razumijem.   :Smile:

----------


## tridesetri

> tina zbog cega mislis da plakanje ili ne plakanje djeteta ima veze s dripom?
> 
> pitam, ne sto bih mislila da je drip dobar ili pozeljan, vec zato sto mi se cini da bi takve "teze" mogle odvesti diskusiju na rekla-kazala nivo , a cini mi se da si u pocetku posta diskusiju zamislila drugacije?


mozda se ne moze rece da drip ima izravno veze sa plakanjem ali vec smo naveli studije koje potvrdjuju da su kod dripa cesca neuroloska ostecenja djeteta, a takva djeca naravno vise placu, nervoznija su i znatno zahtjevnija u svakom smislu. tako da mislim da je tinna dobro postavila stvari.

----------


## tridesetri

evo kopiram tekst s portala o ovoj problematici:

Bertil Jacobson utvrdila je da korištenje lijekova pri porodu vode budućoj ovisnosti o drogama te da nasilan porod povećava vjerojatnost samoubojstva u kasnijem životu (kao i da metoda nasilnog poroda određuje i način nasilnog samoubojstva). Pogledajte sljedeće preporuke za čitanje: 

Nasilan porod povećava mogućnost nasilnog samoubojstva do 5 puta. 

Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, određuje način na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život.

Lijekovi za smanjenje boli koji se koriste pri porodu pridonose kasnijoj ovisnosti o narkoticima

evo link:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=177&Show=707
na dnu stranice su linkovi na sve studije koje ovo potvrdjuju

----------


## Foška

> Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, određuje način na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život.


Zanimljivo, upravo ovo je meni je rekla cura koja se bavi horoskopima. Navodno, (neobičan) način na koji sam ja rođena se poklapa s mojim sadašnjim stilom života,  :/

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam rođena induciranim porodom iako mi je okruženje djetinstva bilo super , ja sam autodestruktivne naravi

----------


## MGrubi

i da pogreškom doktora
moja mama je imala probleme s mjehurom, doktor je procjenio da je to vodenjak puknuo i prikopčao je na drip, i tako sam se ja rodila 2 tjedna prije termina

----------


## seni

> tridesetri prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, određuje način na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život.
> 
> 
> Zanimljivo, upravo ovo je meni je rekla cura koja se bavi horoskopima. Navodno, (neobičan) način na koji sam ja rođena se poklapa s mojim sadašnjim stilom života,  :/


brzinski sam preletjela linkove , pa mi je mozda nesto promaklo, ali nisam sigurna da se "are associated" najsretnije prevedeno sa odreduje".
ta recenica :
"Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, određuje način na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život"
mi bas nije jasna. sto odreduje? zdravlje, karakter, sudbinu? ili mogucnost autodestruktivnog ponasanja?

jasno mi je da drip moze imati negtivne posljedice i po bebu i po mamu i da je u principu vrlo cesto upraznjavan u svrhu nepotrebnog skracivanja trajanja poroda kako bi se oni "uklopili" u timing bolnice, smjene osoblja i ostalo. dakle ne na korist bebe i mame, vec naprotiv i na stetu.

medutim ova recenica gore, tako kako je formulirana mi malo spada u "horoskopsku"   :Laughing:   domenu.

----------


## TinnaZ

> brzinski sam preletjela linkove , pa mi je mozda nesto promaklo, ali nisam sigurna da se "are associated" najsretnije prevedeno sa odreduje".
> ta recenica :
> "Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, određuje način na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život"mi bas nije jasna. 
> sto odreduje? zdravlje, karakter, sudbinu? ili mogucnost autodestruktivnog ponasanja?


 Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, povezuje se sa načinom na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život. - tako nekako bih ja to prevela.



> *   ASSOCIATED
>       asociran, asocirana, odgovarajući, pomoćni, povezan, prateći, pridružen, pridružene, pridruženo, pripadajući, spojen, udružen, vezan, združen,

----------


## tridesetri

istina, prijevod bas nije najprecizniji ali i bez te recenice, ostatak tekstova sasvim dovoljno govori o ovoj problematici...

----------


## Irchi

S obzirom da sam pri porodu "popila" cijelu bocu dripa kroz cca 12 sati, iz prethodnih postova zaključujem da je moje dijete upravo zbog toga imalo bilirubin na gornjoj dozvoljenoj granici (dakle ne žuticu), ali koji je uzrokovao žutilo skoro do njegovog trećeg mjeseca života.




> Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, određuje način na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život.


Mislim da bi zgodniji prijevod bio:

Način na koji je neka osoba rođena, usko je povezan (u uskoj je vezi) s načinom na koji će ta osoba kasnije živjeti svoj život.

----------


## TinnaZ

Oka, ne znam sad točno detalje, ali postoji firma Drugo mišljenje d.o.o., ne znam da li se nekakvi upiti u vezi dvojbi koje tebe muče mogu njima postaviti:
http://www.second-opinion.hr/usluge.htm
Ovo je opet malo van topica, ali glupo mi je otvarati novi topic za to, mada možda ne bi bilo loše.

----------


## mina30

ja sam apsolutno svjesna stetnosti dripa, ali cijela populacije zena koje su rodile i koje jos nisu, misli da je to nesto normalno  :shock: a najgore od svega mi je sto MM misli da mi doktori nece dati drip ako ja to ne zelim

----------


## mojemalo

Ajmw cure cure...pa nemojte biti toliko naivne(da ne pišem glupave) ovo o dripu i svinjskoj spermi...ccc...ta žena koja je to napisala nije ni svjesna svoje gluposti...drip nema nikakve veze...ali NIKAKVE  veze s  svinjama niti s bilo kojom vrstom sperme...ccc. 
Raspitajte se kod liječnika molim vas ne tupite ovako što... :/

----------


## TinnaZ

ma i ja se nadam da nije istina, kao što sam već napisala ... daj moli te potraži od čega se stvarno radi, pa neka netko stavi ovdje taj podatak.
Btw, ako se neka cjepiva rade na podlozi od abortiranih fetusa, ne bi me niti ovo da i jeste istina posebno začudilo. Nadam se svejedno da nije.

----------


## aries24

a nzašto bi sperma u dripu bila sf?
zar ljudska sperma ne djeluje na "ubrzavanje" poroda?
negdje na forumu sam čitala da su za pokretanje poroda dobri stimulacija bradavica i sex, tj da sperma djeluje slično kao indukcijski gel, naravno ne istim intenzitetom

----------


## TinnaZ

odvratno je pa se zato nadam da je sf.

----------


## aries24

naravno da je bljuv, ali to me odmah asociralo na ono što sam već gore navela pa se bojim da nije bez vraga, mislim da bi ovdje  *mojemalo* mogla biti naivna :/ 



> Ajmw cure cure...pa nemojte biti toliko naivne(da ne pišem glupave) ovo o dripu i svinjskoj spermi...ccc...ta žena koja je to napisala nije ni svjesna svoje gluposti...drip nema nikakve veze...ali NIKAKVE veze s svinjama niti s bilo kojom vrstom sperme...ccc.
> Raspitajte se kod liječnika molim vas ne tupite ovako što...

----------


## mina30

i jos malo o dripu:
A midwife from a large Melbourne hospital recently confided that they see many women come in for inductions where both mother and baby are well, but sadly somewhere between 50-75% of first time mothers being induced are ending up with caesareans.
http://www.bellybelly.com.au/article...-or-not-induce

pokusavam naci kako se prizvodi umjetni oksitocin, cim nadjem stavim

----------


## mina30

Cini mi se po ovom dolje navedenom, da se oksitocin sintetizira, dakle proizvodi de novo u farmaceutskim postojenjima. Sto isto nije bas neka sreca jer molekula moze biti u drugacijoj konformaciji od prirodne, ali tko to zna osim farmaceutske kompanije, a njih zanima samo novac  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Second, oxytocin, synthetic or not, cannot cross from the body to the brain through the blood-brain barrier. This means that Pitocin, introduced into the body by injection or drip, does not act as the hormone of love. However, it can interfere with oxytocin’s natural effects. For example, we know that women with Pitocin infusions are at higher risk of major bleeding after the birth and that, in this situation, the numbers of oxytocin receptors in the laboring woman’s uterus actually decreases, and so her uterus becomes unresponsive to the postpartum oxytocin peak that prevents bleeding. But we do not know the psychological effects of interference with the natural oxytocin that nature prescribes for all mammalian species.
http://www.bellybelly.com.au/article...-or-not-induce

----------


## TinnaZ

cure, ako vam nije problem ove kraće tekstove odmah i prevesti   :Kiss:  (ako previše tražim zanemarite molbu, budemo se snašli i bez prijevoda)

----------


## mina30

Dakle nus pojave prepisane sa uputstva proizvodjača umjetnog oksitocina (ja sve razumijem ali ne usudim se bas prevoditi, pa ako netko zna)
Side effects include:
Hypotension (low blood pressure) 
Water intoxication 
Hypertonic uterus 
Uterine rupture 
Uterine inversion 
Stillbirth 
Tachycardia 
Heart abnormalities 
Nausea 
Vomiting 
Diarrhoea 
Because it acts on the smooth muscles asthma could be a problem 
This is taken from the packaging of Syntocinon which has been recently updated.
Severe water intoxication with convulsions and coma has occurred, associated with a slow oxytocin infusion over a 24-hour period. Maternal death due to oxytocin-induced water intoxication has been reported.
sa istog linka, pa ako nam ovo nije dosta da ga odbijemo, stvarno neznam sta je :?

----------


## MGrubi

pa koje ovdje lud  :shock: 
em košta
em ima brdo nuspojava
em povećava opasnost od carskog reza

pa šta je njima? šta ima veze za čije smjene žena završi  s porodom?    
uf   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Foška

> šta ima veze za čije smjene žena završi  s porodom?


to ti je kao u kafiću kad se mijenja smjena pa trebaš podmirit račun da sljedeća smjena može uredno započeti s mušterijama  :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

> šta ima veze za čije smjene žena završi  s porodom?


to ti je kao u kafiću kad se mijenja smjena pa trebaš podmirit račun da sljedeća smjena može uredno započeti s mušterijama  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

da, da upravo to

----------


## mina30

Dakle ono sto nas sve zanima: umjetni oksitocin se dobiva iz ekstrakta zlijezde hipofize razlicitih sisavaca, te se kombinira sa octenom kiselinom radi prilagodjavanja pH i 5% kloretonom koji se koristi kao konzervans (ne zvuci puno bolje od svinjske spreme).
Zanimljivo: 1978. FDA povukla je svoje odobrenje za koristenje umjetnog oksitocina za neobaveznu indukciju poroda!!! Lijek nikada nije bio odobren za ubrzavanje poroda.  :shock: 

Pitocin is a synthetic oxytocin (the natural hormone that induces labor) made from pituitary extracts from various mammals, combined with acetic acid for pH adjustment and .5 percent chloretone, which acts as a preservative. Artificial oxytocin, or Pitocin, was successfully synthesized in 1953, and two years later it was available to physicians for the inducing and augmenting of labor. In 1978, the FDA advisory committee removed its approval of Pitocin for the elective induction of labor. (The drug has never been approved by the FDA for the use of augmenting labor.) 
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr.../inducing.html

----------


## TinnaZ

jer mi vrlo često nismo žene koje rađaju, nego posao koji treba odraditi. Pa po sistemu da nije fer drugome ostavljati tuđi posao.

----------


## MGrubi

pa da to je jako bitno 
 :Laughing:

----------


## mina30

sinoc sam cula da je drip psihofarmak(?! to bi bio lijek koji djeluje na psihu) i da je kod nekih zena na porodu uzrokovao halucinacije :shock: . Nisam nigdje procitala nesto slicno, pa molim ako netko zna bilo sto od toga neka napise. Ili cu to ignorirati kao glupost?

----------


## TinnaZ

gdje si to čula?
Ja sam nakon dripa (i Apaurina) od potpune sreće, blaženstva i oduševljenja što rađam,  prešla u stanje očaja, jada, malodušnosti, želje da sve svrši i ja i svijet i porod ... grozno, teško mi je bilo nakon poroda uopće suočiti se da sam se tako osjećala. Ne znam da li je to bilo od dripa (prestali djelovati moji hormoni sreće endorfini) ili od Apaurina koji inače djeluje na raspoloženje.
I opet ću reći: dali su mi to protiv moje volje (Čakovec).

----------


## mina30

Cula sam to na vjezbama za trudnice, jedna cura je rekla ali nisam je pitala od kud joj informacije, a ja nisam vidjela da se to igdje spominje kad sam citala o dripu. Zanimaju me cinjenice a ne rekla-kazala, pa sam mislila ako netko zna vise.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma mislim da je ta cura pomiješala to s nekim od sredstava za ublažavanje bolova.

----------


## mina30

I meni se tako cini, samo nisam se htjela pravaviti pametna, rekoh bolje da se prije raspitam!

----------


## mina30

Dakle bila sam na trudnickom tecaju gdje je ginekolog rekao da oni daju drip da ubrzaju porod, a porod treba sto krace trajati jer je tako najbolje za bebu  :shock: ?! Ima li to ikakve veze sa mozgom ili on samo opravdava davanje dripa?

----------


## mikka

mrzim drip.

----------


## MGrubi

[quote="mina30" on samo opravdava davanje dripa?[/quote]
 8) 
a jel ga tko pita za nuspojave?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Dakle bila sam na trudnickom tecaju gdje je ginekolog rekao da oni daju drip da ubrzaju porod, a porod treba sto krace trajati jer je tako najbolje za bebu  :shock: ?! Ima li to ikakve veze sa mozgom ili on samo opravdava davanje dripa?


trebala si biti na večerašnjem predavanju u Štamparu  :Wink: , pa bi čula nešto sasvim drugo.
drip može vrlo lako ugroziti dijete, zato što se ti trudovi rado zalijepe jedan na drugi, ne daju ni maternici ni djetetu predaha.
kad su AR pitali jel ima ikoja situacija za koju misli da je drip potreban-rekla je-kod upotrebe epiduralne.
zato što tijelo ne šalje poruku mozgu (nema boli, pa nema kominikacije mozak-hormoni), pa je onda najčešće potreban.
inače ne, jer nema dokaza da uopće pomaže pri porodu, a rizičan je.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovo je predavanje o kojem sam pričala



> Predavanje Andree Robertson "Roditi sigurno - roditi prirodno"
> 
> 
> Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji poziva vas u petak 23. veljače 2007. u 19.00 sati na javno predavanje "Roditi sigurno - roditi prirodno" koje će se održati u Zagrebu, u Školi narodnog zdravlja "Andrija Štampar", Rockefellerova 4, u dvorani B. 
> Predviđeno trajanje predavanja s diskusijom je dva sata. 
> 
> Ovo izuzetno predavanje održat će Andrea Robertson, gošća iz Australije, svjetski poznata edukatorica u području porođajne skrbi, koordinatorica mnogih kampanja za poboljšanje skrbi rodilja i majki, voditeljica trudničkih tečajeva i autorica nekoliko knjiga o porođaju. 
> 
> Više informacija o njezinom radu možete pronaći na Web stranici Birth International.
> Predavanje je na engleskom jeziku uz prevođenje, a namijenjeno je zainteresiranoj javnosti, osobito trudnicama, njihovim partnerima, studentima medicine i budućim studentima primaljstva, medicinskim djelatnicima na području porođajne skrbi i svima onima koje zanima autonomija rađanja i prava žena na ovom području.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Dakle bila sam na trudnickom tecaju gdje je ginekolog rekao da oni daju drip da ubrzaju porod, a porod treba sto krace trajati jer je tako najbolje za bebu  :shock: ?! Ima li to ikakve veze sa mozgom ili on samo opravdava davanje dripa?


 taj ginekolog priča  :? , moj kratki prvi porod sa dripom nikako nije bio i niti po čemu i niti za koga nije bio bolji od moga 3 puta dužeg drugog poroda. Kako bi nasilni kratki porod (čak da drip i skraćuje porod) mogao biti bolji od prirodnog poroda.
Bolje je jedino njima   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Leica

Ja sam jedna od sretnijih koja nije dobila drip ( VBAC), ali zato znam za jedan ružan slučaj glede dripa. Radi se o mojoj susjedi kojoj je u petoj trudnoći napravljena serklaža, kad joj je otišla plodna voda otišla je u rodilište. Doktorica koja je bila dežurna kad joj je skidala konce nije baš ni bila sigurna da li je sve izvadila, nakon toga joj je dala drip, iako se ona strašno protivila tome, moja susjeda je rekla da tako nešto nije doživjela u životu, da je rodila petero djece( jedno je nažalost preminulo), da joj niti jedan porod nije tako strašan bio, nakon davanja dripa rodila je u roku 45 minuta. Žena je doživjela takav šok da nije htjela vidjeti djete, tek nakon dva dana je došla k sebi, beba je plakala doslovce prvih šest mjeseci, ona ju je non stop imala uz sebe, nije ju ispuštala iz ruku i ona smatra da je vjerojatno sve to zbog toga dripa, zbog po njenim riječima nasilnog poroda. I sad kad sam pročitala vaše postove o dripu odmah sam se sjetila moje susjede, očito žena ima dobar predosječaj u vezi dripa.  :?

----------


## TinnaZ

> Žena je doživjela takav šok da nije htjela vidjeti djete, tek nakon dva dana je došla k sebi, beba je plakala doslovce prvih šest mjeseci, ona ju je non stop imala uz sebe, nije ju ispuštala iz ruku i ona smatra da je vjerojatno sve to zbog toga dripa, zbog po njenim riječima nasilnog poroda.


 da, može biti, ovo u dijelovima i ja mogu iz svog iskustva potvrditi.

----------


## kuruza

> smeće ili ne ja sam rodila pomoću njega i zahvalna sam što postoji je je beba morala van, a ja svoje trudove nisam imala niti sam imala nekakve naznake poroda.


Kod mene je bila slična situacija. Zahvaljujući dripu - rodila sam kao prvorotkija u svega 2,5 sata (ono što bih ja mogla nazvati porodom po meni je trajalo možda 1,5 sat).

Da nije toga bilo - tko zna kako bih jer svojih trudova nisam imala,  bila sam i slabo otvorena, a ctg je dan prije poroda počeo biti problematičan.

Tijekom samog poroda ispostavilo se da je pupčana vrpca bila duga tek 30 cm (mislim da sam pročitala negdje da je prosjek cca 50 cm), a posteljica je već bila stupnja zrelosti 3 sa ozbiljnim znacima kalcifikacije.

Dijete je trebalo što prije poroditi i drip je tu pomogao. Ostala bi bez kisika da je duže ostala u maternici.

Ali, potpisujem i *Zrinku*, drip da - ali u medicinski opravdanim slučajevima. Ja se stvarno mogu pohvaliti da mi je na porodu bio moj liječnik koji mi je i vodio čitavu trudnoću i kojem sam stvarno vjerovala, tako da sam znala da neće učiniti ništa što nije medicinski opravdano. Znam da je to iznimka i gotovo luksuz u našim rodilištima. Nažalost.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma gle, kao i sva kemija (koja se i prizvodi u svrhu da pomogne), sigurno ima situacija kad je opravdana, i bilo bi puno teže da je nemamo. Imamo i forumašica koje su itekako učestvovale u svojem porodu, pripremama i razmišljanjima što i kako učiniti najbolje, čak su rađale vani, i u nekom trenutku su i same (naravno uz preporuku osoblja) zaključile da je drip opravdan, i pristale su na njega. 

Ono što se meni ovdje provlači: kada majka osjeća da nije ok, da nije trenutak, da ne treba - onda je 90% sigurno da je to upravo onaj slučaj kada ne treba drip (slučaj ove majke koja je rađala 5 puta i bila protiv taj put).
Kada dade svoj pristanak i osjeća da bi mogao pomoći: onda će možda omjer posljedica u odnosu na dobrobit biti vjerojatno na strani dobrobiti. 

Kada odvrtim svoja 2 poroda: moja podsvijest mi je uvijek govorila ispravno, odnosno kada poslušati a kada izgurati svoj stav i ne popuštati. Kada nisam slijedila svoj osjećaj i popustila sam u ime ne znam ni sama čega, sad bih rekla svoje gluposti (ili autoriteta kako volimo to reći), ispostavilo se da nije bio dobar korak.

----------


## jabaresi

Cure samo bi se ubacila ja još uvjek nakon 3,5 godine od poroda mozgam da sve povežem, dobila ne jednu nego 3 doze dripa, jel je to moguće, a nakon poroda dobila visoku temperaturu.Evo moj slučaj je bio došla u rodilište sa puknutim vodenjakom otvorena 7 cm,ali bez trudova.

----------


## TinnaZ

ako si bila otvorena 7cm , sigurno si imala trudove, ali bezbolne kakve bi svaka žena samo poželjeti mogla. Da si ostala doma, ne bi bila prva koja se porodila praktički bez bolova. Odlazak u bolnicu sam po sebi je šok i svaka žena može drugačije reagirati na šok.

Cure, please, ajde neka netko ovo prevede:




> Evo opis posljedica http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100002519.html
> 
> Citat:
> What is it used for?
> 
> 
>       Starting (inducing) labour
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## xara

1.porod: 

pukao vodenjak, 10 sati bez trudova, gel, drip (8 sati na maximum), epiduralna, epiziotomija.  Od bolova i muke sam grizla jastuk i nije me bilo briga kako će se sve završiti samo da se završi jer sam mislila da ću se rastaviti od pameti (doslovce).  Beba plavkasta, apgar 10/10. Ljuto je vrištao kad se rodio, jadan. Imao je žuticu. Nije imao volje za dojenje, a ja sam dugo bila zbunjena prema njemu, kao da nije moje dijete. Tri dana nisam mogla sama hodati (vrtoglavica, slabost).  Ostalo ok.

2. porod:

pukao vodenjak, 7 sati bez trudova, došli prirodni trudovi, odbila drip i ostalo, prirodan porod. Beba nije imala žuticu i dojenje je išlo super. 

NIKAD VIŠE DRIP!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tiwi

Spremam se vec dugo nesto reci ovdje. Ne volim drip, ne volim ga se sjecati, ne volim ponekad ni pomisliti na njega.

Isla sam roditi na SD nakon sto su mi trudovi bili na 5 min vec nekoliko sati i bila sam otvorena 1 i pol u 11 ujutro; dosla na SD u radjaonu u 14,30 otv. 2 i pol. Nisam odbila klizmu, osjecala sam potrebu da idem  na wc pa sam pretpostavila da ce mi to samo jos malo pomoci (bila kroz jutro nekoliko puta). 

Trudovi super, sve jaci. Setam po predradjaoni, malo cucnem, malo se naslonim na krevet, pa na prozor i tako. Sv ide okej.

Oko 17 me pregledeaju, otv. 4 , zakopcali men na ctg i polegli. Uh. 
No, jos uvijek ja to odradjujem, okrecem se kako mi pase, saginjem kad trebam i iskljucujem se od svih i svega. Ide mo okej. Bare3m se tako osjecam.

U 18,30 pregled, otv. 6 ali veli dr beba se ne spusta. Hm. (pa kaj se ne trebam prvo otvoriti?)  .. kraj je smjene. Mrmlj, mrmlj - tako je zvucalo ono sto su razgovarali medjusobno   :Mad:    I onda mila i draga sestra njezno veli ma dat cemo vam malo dripa da pomogne. Ja kokos sutim. I trpim. Nije bas strasno. No smjena je i oni odlaze. Mala pomutnja, navrati neka cura pogleda mene, bocu i odvrne. I ode. Dodje kasnije jos jedna i odvrne. I ode. Nema nikoga. Ja se mucim, ovo je prestrasno. Trga mi tijelo iznutra, nije normalno, sve je spojeno, ja ne vidim vise samo iskre. Vrti mi se i gubim se na trenutke. Ali se pokusavam opdrzati svjesnom, bojim se za bebu. Gledam stalno na sat. Sigurna sam da vec 15 minuta nisam imala "pauzu" izmedju truda. Toliko sam sigurno vidjela. Pa moram izdrzati!  

20.20 Cura s kreveta do mog me nesto pita. Ja joj vise ne mogu nista reci. Nesto govori curi na pomocnom krevetu. Dize se i odlazi. Ne vidim ju - samo ju cujem daleko... 

Odjednom 4 ili 5 doktora, brdo sestara. Sestra stoji kod ctg-.a i slaze papir a doc joj ga istrgne iz ruku, pogleda, brzo me primi za trbuh, vikne sestri s druge strane "Skinite odmah" Navlčace zastore oko mene. Drugi doc  pita "Da joj damo jos i ... _neznam sto_", dok mi prvi jos uvijek drzi trbuh i pokusava me malo utjesiti  :/ veli  "Ne. Dosta je svega toga. Samo ce smetati. Sad ce to. Evo polako, vidi, sad ce se omeksati.  Trajalo je nekoliko minuta. U medjuvremenu se doc ljutio sto su me ostavili na ledjima, rekao nek mi dignu naslon i nek se nam,jestim kako meni pase. Ma, mislim si, sad mi nista vise ne pase. 

Trbuh je omekanio. Opet osjecam trudove. Jaki su, prekrasni, moji.. Opet se osjecam normalno. Oni odlaze. 

Vracaju se za minutu dvije. Opet su svi oko mene. Ja drzim cvrsto objema rukama trbuh (kao da ce mi ga netko uzeti) i gledam ih izbezumljeno. Osjecam da nesto nije u redu.

Onaj doktor koji me drzao za trbuh mi objasnjava. Dali smo vam drip. Trbuh je otvrdnuo u veliki grc. Bebi su jako pali otkucaji srca. Bojimo se. On vjerojatno ima jos zalihe snage, ali znate, mi ne bismo riskirali. Trebali biste na carski. I zasuti. Ja sutim I onda shvatim da moram reci jel moze.   :Crying or Very sad:   Ma bah. Moze. Kaj sad. Samo neka odmah netko izadje van i kaze MMu sto se dogodilo (zeljela sam da bar malo osjete odgovornosti). Jesu.- Cak su mu i pokazali papir od ctg-a. MM je jadan skoro umro od straha, mama je plakala a tata je sjedio sutke i gledao u pod. Srecom da je operacija bila brzo gotova i iu 21:55 su vidjeli smotuljak Patrika. 

Ovako. Drip je sigurna sam, nesto sto ce pomoci zenama kojima je potreban jer nemaju svoje trudove, ali meni nije trebao. Meni je bilo normalno da kao prvortka radjam malo duze (iako jos nisam bila ni umorna). Njima se zurilo. Njima je bila smjena. 

Ja sam cula u onoj zbrci sa svoje desne strane kako dvije sestre razgovaraju i objasnjavaju polusapatom kako se drip prelagano odvrne i da nikako nije trebalo tako jako curiti   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ljuta sam. 

Stavit cu vam popodne sliku kako sam izgledala nakon carskog. Ni mama me nije prepoznala. 
Zbog svih silnih inf. sam natkla i borila se s tim, tlak mi je jos dobrih 10 dana bio izmedju 180/110 i 150/100, jedva su me pustili doma. 
Bebac je plakao kao lud ispocetka. Ne znam ima li to veze ali eto, netko je spominjao. 
Inace, rodjen je skroz opkej, sav ruzicast, apgar 10/10 , nista mu nisu radili po porodu. 
Ja sam za vrijeme operacije izgubila svijest. Upuhivali su mi kisik. Bilo je ne lijepo. Ali proslo je. 

Sad zelim nauciti sve o porodu. I nikad vise necu dopustiti drip ako cu imati svoje trudove. Oprostite na podugackom postu.

----------


## aries24

andrea robertson je rekla da ne zna *ni jednu* situaciju u kojoj bi drip bio potreban

*tiwi*  :Love:

----------


## mamazika

Ja sam već napisala (ne znam da li na ovom topicu) - meni je bio potreban a nisam ga dobila jer sam prije imala carski i opet se pretpostavljalo da ću na carski - imala sam atoničnu maternicu jer je bio višak plodne vode, i kad je otišao, objesila se kao vreća. Zato sam puno više krvarila nakon carskog i dobila drip poslije.

----------


## TinnaZ

Joj Tiwi

----------


## mikka

tiwi zao mi je   :Love:  
ja imam slicno iskustvo. mrzim drip toliko da sam spremna nekoga umlatiti ako ce samo pomisliti da mi ga stavi iduci put (nadam se da ce biti iduci put).

----------


## Tiwi

> tiwi zao mi je   
> ja imam slicno iskustvo. mrzim drip *toliko da sam spremna nekoga umlatiti* ako ce samo pomisliti da mi ga stavi iduci put (nadam se da ce biti iduci put).


  :Laughing:    umirem od smijeha 
Ali samo zato jer je meni bilo neugodno napisati,ali - da, kad bi mi sad netko prisao s idejom o dripu a ja u trudovima, samo bi zamahnula nogom ko u matrixu   :Mad:    Grozno ali istinito.

I ja se nadam da ce biti iduci put    :Wink:  

A ovo sve sto pisemo je jako dobro jer ce moci cure koje jos cekaju na svoje iskustvo ipak malo unaprijed razmisliti, pripremiti se i znati sto ih moze zadesiti.
Meni je jako zao sto nisam sve to znala prije, mislim da bih bolje prosla. :/

----------


## Iva

....moja mama je imala inducirani porod koji je trajao 36 sati i bila je potpuno sama većinu vremena....i ja sam autodestruktivne naravi....ali jako.....  :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

i meni je žao što ništa nisam znala kada sam išla na prvi porod

----------


## Astralis

Kad sam došla u Splitsku bolnicu, i obavila ono sve (brijanje, klistir, hodanje po hodniku  :Nope:  ...) odlučila sam već leći u tata box jer sam se od tog hodanja još više umorila a na glupom hodniku nemaš gdje sjesti   :Evil or Very Mad:   I onda kad sam našla neki stolić (na ulazu u susjedni odjel) pa sam se naslanjala na njega rukama u položaj kao četveronoški, onda mi je tamo jedna babica rekla da šta ja to radim,šta se guzim (doslovno) da se tako ne može ponašati u bolnici i da ne izvodim gluposti   :Evil or Very Mad:  
I čim sam legla u box dolazi jedna sestra sa bocom i onim stalkom za infuziju, namješta ona sve, a ja je samo pratim...Ništa ne govori i priključuje mi iglu na ruku  :shock:  E onda sam je pitala je li to drip, a ona zinula (kao otkud ja znam šta je to) , i kad sam rekla da neću drip morala je pitati doktora kakva je procedura ako pacijent neće drip ...   :Rolling Eyes:  
Da napomenem da sam u bolnicu došla otvorena 5cm i sasvim se fino otvarala sa svojim trudovima. Oko 17.30 sam već bila skroz otvorena ali nisam mogla tiskati, pa su me pustili još. S tim da je ona vražija babica dolazila nekoliko puta me nagovarati da mi priključe drip. Borila sam se sve do 19.15 kad su me onako uz držanje predavanja uspjeli dobiti i to na kartu krivnje...Dalo mi je na najmanje , vidila sam stvarno malo da je išlo, kao čisto da to brže poguram... I onda sam stvarno poludila od tih bolova koji su krenuli i rodila u 20h  
Mogu reći da sam super izdržala svoje trudove, i da su mi vježbe disanja stvarno masu masu pomogle, međutim tih 45min na kraju je bilo užasno i stvarno sam pomišljala na samoubojstvo   :Crying or Very sad:   Zapravo primila sam taj drip bezveze na kraju, i stvarno mi nije to trebalo. Kad me došla sestra Vera i doktori poroditi, ona mi je fino govorila, dala mi uputstva, i poticala me stvarno pozitivno   :Heart:  
Stvarno sve je bilo koliko toliko ok i doktori i druge sestre i babica Vera, ali tu babicu, to zlo od žene, stvarno neću zaboraviti... Takvima bi trebalo zabraniti rad. Na ulazu su mi rekli ostavite gaćice na sebi. Kad me brijala rekla je skinite gaćice i stavite ih tu. A kasnije mi je rekla da kako se ja to ponašam i di ostavljam svoje gaćice, da je to kulturna ustanova i da se oni drže higijenskih propisa... Onda mi je jedna rekla da čarape skinem na pod kraj kreveta (jer nisam znala gdje ih ostaviti) pa mi je opet došla ta gdja.zlikovski i održala predavanje o ponašanju. Stvarno mislim da bi sve bilo super samo da te osobe nije bilo. Ne sjećam se imena, samo se sjećam da je to bila jedna niža osoba,tamne skroz kratke kose . 
Ali kasnije je tjekom samog poroda babica Vera poboljšala cjelokupni dojam i svaka joj čast. Čim sam joj zapamtila ime znači da je žena super  :D 

Sorry ja sam od dripa prešla na druge stvari, ali mislim da se sve to skupa nadovezuje.

----------


## sjenicasiva

> smeće ili ne ja sam rodila pomoću njega i zahvalna sam što postoji je je beba morala van, a ja svoje trudove nisam imala niti sam imala nekakve naznake poroda. iduća opcija bi bila carski, a to tek ne želim. iako je sve trajalo 11 sati ne mogu reći da je bilo nešto posebno strašno osim što je dugo trajalo. ja sam strašno protiv upotrebe tih stvari kada za njih nema potrebe, ali kada se mora i kada vam ovisi život ili zdravlje djeteta ili vas o tome sigurno nećete razmišljati jel to svinjska sperma ili ne.



potpisujem zbog sličnog iskustva.....

----------


## dinote

Pa zar ne mislite da znanstvenici vec ne bi dokazali stetnost dripa? Nemojte si dopustit bas pricati o stvarima "onak kak se to vama cini". Osim toga Svaka zena moze u bolnici reci "ja necu drip! i tocka!". Ja sam imala  jake trudove 2 dana , a nis se nisam otvarala. Meni su epiduralna i drip bili spas jer sam nakon ta dva dana i psihicki i fizicki bila koma, ne znam kako bi to zavrsilo da sam cekala da se prirodno otvorim.

----------


## studeni

Znanstvenici su već dokazali štetnost dripa; kod nekritičke primjene.
Kao i svaki lijek, trebao bi imat medicinsku indikaciju.

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/baza/up..._smjernice.pdf

tu imaš šta misli Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija rutinskoj primjeni dripa
nitko ne dovodi u pitanje kad je drip neophodan (beba ili mama ugrožene)

npr. normalno je da ćeš popiti aspirin protiv prehlade ali zašto bi ga pila zdrava?

----------


## bublić

ma , nevjeroatno je kako nas  "rješavaju" serijski! Ja sam bila 9 i po prstiju otvorena, sa svojim trudovima i oni meni, ništa ne pitajući, uvale drip! I dan danas se pitam zašto???? I kad su me prištekali, zaključili su da ne smijem tiskat jer se bebač nije rotirao.. pa to je strašno! I sad kad vidim da, po nekim saznanjima, drip može dovesti do problema, dolazi mi da iz ovih stopa prošetam do rodilišta i uhvatim nekog za vrat! a da ne spominjem da sam više od pola sata zvala sestru, doktora, čistu- ma bilo kog, da bi rodilja iz boxa do mog viknula da nema nikog jer su otišli na sastanak ?!?! :shock:  pa gdje to mi živimo?!

----------


## thalia

> moja se rodila ljubicasta i nije odmah zaplakala, zbog toga je dobila agpar 9\10, a sve skupa pretpostavljam zbog te hipoksije.


ja sam rodila prirodno, na stolčiću i ipak se ovo dogodilo. sad umirem od straha jel mu bilo nešto i razmišljam hoću li sljedeći put isto tako ili ću pristati na intervenciju, samo da bebi ne naudim.
razumijete da ne mislim pritom da je drip super stvar i da ga bezrezervno želim. ne, samo hoću ZNATI što je dobro za mene i bebu.

----------


## Felix

> Pa zar ne mislite da znanstvenici vec ne bi dokazali stetnost dripa? Nemojte si dopustit bas pricati o stvarima "onak kak se to vama cini".


stetnost dripa je dokazana, to zaista nije tesko pronaci. ne pricamo napamet.



> Osim toga Svaka zena moze u bolnici reci "ja necu drip! i tocka!".


hahahahaha :/ da je bar tako...

u nekim nasim rodilistima *gotovo svaka* zena dobiva drip, makar dijete vec napol bilo vani.

----------


## studeni

> tridesetri (napisa): 
> moja se rodila ljubicasta i nije odmah zaplakala, zbog toga je dobila agpar 9\10, a sve skupa pretpostavljam zbog te hipoksije. 
> 
> 
> 
> ja sam rodila prirodno, na stolčiću i ipak se ovo dogodilo. sad umirem od straha jel mu bilo nešto i razmišljam hoću li sljedeći put isto tako ili ću pristati na intervenciju, samo da bebi ne naudim.


Drip pojačava hipoksiju u izgonu, jer gotovo nema razmaka između dva truda, dok kod prirodnog izgona u tim pauzama dijete dobiva kisik. Bradikardija u izgonu je fiziološka, a to se vidi i po tome što je apgar 9/10 najnormalniji. Apgari ispod 7 nisu.Prije ocjenjivanja 1. apgara treba čekati punu minutu. A nama ženama je 10 sekundi ko vječnost i već vičemo "zašto ne plače"   :Laughing:  
Ni jedna od vas nema se zašto brinuti

----------


## thalia

> tridesetri (napisa): 
> moja se rodila ljubicasta i nije odmah zaplakala, zbog toga je dobila agpar 9\10, a sve skupa pretpostavljam zbog te hipoksije. 
> 
> 
> 
> ja sam rodila prirodno, na stolčiću i ipak se ovo dogodilo. sad umirem od straha jel mu bilo nešto i razmišljam hoću li sljedeći put isto tako ili ću pristati na intervenciju, samo da bebi ne naudim. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


hvala ti puno   :Love:

----------


## Tashunica

> Jaki drip (u 25 min. otvorila se 6 cm): 
> - nesnosni, životinjski bolovi, 
> - dijete se užasno ispatilo, jer je potjerano van, 
> - dijete završilo pod kisikom - hipoksija, 
> - uzv mozga dva puta nije bio u redu, 
> - slomljena ključna kost, 
> - istegnuće ramenih živaca, 
> - pun modrica i ogroman kefalhematom.


Prenosim dio svog posta sa drugog topica kao odgovor na post od dinote u kojem kaže da štetnost dripa nije dokazana.
Ja sam dobila potvrdu sa dvije strane sa SD-a da je sve posljedica nasilnog poroda, čitaj dripa, njihove aljkavosti i nemara. A najzanimljivije je da na otpusnom pismu piše samo za slomljenu ključnu kost i žuticu. Hipoksija se nigdje ne spominje niti da uzv mozga nije bio u redu. Na žalost to sam skužila tek doma.

----------


## Tami25

Mojoj maloj je sa 10 mjeseci dijagnosticiran dystoni sindrom (tek, prije nitko nije niš skužio) i kako se ispostavilo UZV pregledom mozga, zbog hipoksije. Kako, kada? Uopće mi niš nije bilo jasno jer je tijekom poroda (i u trudnoći) manje-više išlo sve ko po špagici, apgar 10/10, sve 5.
I sad čitajući ovaj topic skužim da je čist lako moguće, dapače VRLO VJEROJATNO zbog f....n' DRIPA!!!
Da, i meni su ga uvalili jer mi je bilo muka na porodu (bila sam gladna u biti) pa sam tražila glukozu a oni meni uvalili u njoj drip. Sjećam se ko da je jučer bilo, trud za trudom bez pauze, boli u p.m. i tako skoro dva sata!
Pa dođe mi sad da nazovem doktora koji mi je to dao i svašta mu izgovorim!!! I sad mi je jasno zašto me fizijatar na prvom pregledu pitao jesu li trudovi bili inducirani/ubrzavani.

Grrrrrrr!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tami25

Da, da dodam, odigravalo se na SD.   :Mad:

----------


## Tiwi

> Ja sam dobila potvrdu sa dvije strane sa SD-a da je sve posljedica nasilnog poroda, čitaj dripa, njihove aljkavosti i nemara. *A najzanimljivije je da na otpusnom pismu piše samo za slomljenu ključnu kost i žuticu. Hipoksija se nigdje ne spominje niti da uzv mozga nije bio u redu. Na žalost to sam skužila tek doma.*


Da, ja sam jako ljuta sto sam morala moljakat okolo da dobijem uopce otpusno pismo (uspjela nakon 2 mjeseca !!!) a osim toga u njemu ni slova o dripu ni komplikacijama koje su zbog njega uslijedile - vec ispada da su krenule nakon spontanog prsnuca vodenjaka  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  

Grozni su. I nemarni. I nonsalantni. Ni malo se ne boje niti ne osjecaju odgovornost za svoje postupke.

----------


## lejla

tiwi  :shock:   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

> I nemarni. I nonsalantni. Ni malo se ne boje niti ne osjecaju odgovornost za svoje postupke.


 u ovome zadnjem leži veliki dio problema oko ubrzavanih/nasilnih poroda. 
Da imamo kojim slučejem obiteljske liječnike, koji bi i asistirali pri porodu i liječili djecu koja su nastradala zbog eventualnog nemara - situacija bi bila barem 50% drugačija.
A to što pišete da vam je došlo da idete pitati u rodilište doktora za zdravlje zbog posljedica na djetetu - svakako biste trebale, ili barem iskopirati dokumentaciju od pedijatra (ako je ima) i poslati dotičnom ginekologu (samo kad većina ne bi skrivala svoja imena kao zmija noge, pa 90% žena misli da joj je na porodu bio dr. anonimus).

----------


## evita

Evo ja sam zahvaljujući dripu imala kojih 4-5 truda i porodila se odmah! Od početka trudova (izazvanih dripom) do kraja poroda bilo je svega 15 min.  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

ja bih prije rekla da si ti imala sreću i imala potpuno bezbolne i prekrasne svoje trudove uz koje si se otvorila sama skoro do kraja, a na samom kraju si dobila drip.
Jer to bi bila naučna fantastika da si se 10cm otvorila u 15min.

Takve "bezbolne" trudove bi možda imala još pokoja žena da imaju sreću rađati prirodno ili dobiti drip na samom kraju kad je sve već skoro gotovo (ali ima i slučajeva da se kod tog dripa na kraju sve zakomplicira jer ne reagira svako tijelo jednako na iznenadni unos neke strane kemikalije).

----------


## marta

> Evo ja sam zahvaljujući dripu imala kojih 4-5 truda i porodila se odmah! Od početka trudova (izazvanih dripom) do kraja poroda bilo je svega 15 min.  :D


U ovakvoj situaciji drip je totalno nepotreban i garant bi se i bez njega porodila za 15 minuta.  :Smile:

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam rodila uz pomoć dripa i da sutra idem opet rađat opet s vrata bi  tražila da mi ga daju.
meni je pukla plodna voda u 18 sati, nisam bila ni milimetar otvorena, trudova svojih nigdi, ispregledali me silni doktori dok se jedan nije sitio pitat kad mi je pukla voda. i kad sam mu rekla, a on izračunao da sam 14 sati bez vode samo je dreknio: sestro, hitno drip, davno je voda otišla. 
meni je to bilo sasvim dovoljno, ma šta to njemu značilo.

ušla sam u rađaonicu u 10.30 i rodila u 11.45, imam osjećaj u 3 truda.

i stvarno se ne sićam da su trudovi izazvani dripom bili kod mene nešto pretjerano jaki i traumatični. naprotiv, sasvim podnošljivi.

a kad je doktor bio tako "uspaničen" zbog plodne vode, meni su se noge odsjekle i da mi je kaza da tribam vući lava za rep da porod krene i to bi bila u stanju. a kamoli ne primit drip.

----------


## TinnaZ

ti misliš da si se otvorila u sat vremena 10 cm

----------


## xara

> Da imamo kojim slučejem obiteljske liječnike, koji bi i asistirali pri porodu i liječili djecu koja su nastradala zbog eventualnog nemara - situacija bi bila barem 50% drugačija.


To bi bila prava stvar!

----------


## Wedding

> ti misliš da si se otvorila u sat vremena 10 cm


Ja sma se otvorila u roku par sec 5 prstiju 8) - u 6.20 vizita na odijelu ja otvorena za pola prsta, nakon toga puca vodenjak u 6.25 i ja otvorena 5 prstiju i da bi se do 9 satii otvorila 9 prstiju  :Grin: , nakon 48 sati trudova mislim da sam i zasluzila ovakvo brzo otvaranje  :Laughing:   i u 9.15 sam dobila drip  ( nisam ni znala da sam ga dobila) i porodila se u 9.50 pa stoga drip uopce ne smatram nicim losim i nepotrebnim i sto je najbolje stvarno ga nisam ni osijetila  :Embarassed:

----------


## TinnaZ

dobila si drip kad si bila otvorena 9cm, u sljedećih sat vremena si se otvorila sam 1cm uz drip, vjerojatno bi se u idućih sat porodila i bez dripa. 
Ja sam imal npr. trudove (drugi porod) skoro cijelu noć i dan, dakle malo manje od 24h (moje, relativno bezbolne), dakle otvarala sam se cijelu noć i dan, da bi se zadnja 2cm otvorila u zadnjih malo više od sat vremena što je iznenadilo i osoblje, jer sam bila samo s mužem i jedva su dotrčali.
I sve bez dripa.

Cure koje su dobile stvarno drip "na hladno" dakle kad su bile otvorene tek mrvicu (kao ja npr. u prvom porodu) rijetko kad će to opisati kao podnošljivo ili nešto što bi ponovile.

Zahvalite sreći što ste imali liječnike koji su vjerojatno znali što znači drip na početku poroda, pa su vas "počastili" tek na kraju.

----------


## mikka

> Cure koje su dobile stvarno drip "na hladno" dakle kad su bile otvorene tek mrvicu (kao ja npr. u prvom porodu) rijetko kad će to opisati kao podnošljivo ili nešto što bi ponovile.


evo jedne takve. to je bilo nesto pre strasno. svog se poroda jedva sjecam, morala sam traziti md-a da mi prepricava sta je bilo, ja sam se unezvjerila od stravicnih i neprestanih bolova.
sad si mislim da bi drugi put cak radije pristala na carski nego na drip.  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> Zahvalite sreći što ste imali liječnike koji su vjerojatno znali što znači drip na početku poroda, pa su vas "počastili" tek na kraju.


biti će im smjena bila pri kraju pa da "svoj" posao ne ostavljaju drugome   :Rolling Eyes:  
mogla si proć bez kapi kemije ali nisu izdržali , %&$####

----------


## Loryblue

> ti misliš da si se otvorila u sat vremena 10 cm


ne u sat vrimena, nego u dva sata.

a da ti budem iskrena, stvarno se nisam baš zagledala doli koliko sam bila otvorena i jesam li uopće bila otvorena nakon što je doktor pogledao i kazao: zatvoreno skroz, idemo na drip.

i spojio me malo prije 8.30 da bi u 10.30 bila otvorena 7 prstiju. u slijedeći sat vrimena se valjda otvorila i ta tri preostala prsta kad samo rodila u 11.45.

----------


## Aurora3

Drage moje zagovornice NE DRIPU!!!
Da razjasnimo neke nedoumice i igre pokvarenog telefona!
Radi se o oksitocinskom pripravku koji ubrizgavanjem venski uzrokuje koordinaciju  i pravilnost kontrakcija maternice koju velika većina nema kada dođe u radjaonicu! Posljedično tome,porod traje kraće nego što 
bi inače trajao, stimulira se adekvatna kontrakcija maternice ,te se izbjegava premorenost rodilje koja neminovno nastupa nakon 12 sati poroda za prvorotke,odnosno 8-10 sati za višerotke!
Posljedica nedavanja dripa tamo gdje treba: zastoj otvaranja ušća maternice,inkoordinirani i slabi trudovi koji ne mogu dovesti do izgona djeteta,premoravanje rodilje koja u ključnom trenutku nije u stanju potiskati dijete na adekvatan način što potom zahtjeva pomoć stručnog osoblja te produžuje vrijeme koje bi trebalo za dijete biti najkraće jer dolazi do nedostatka kisika!
A što se tiče navodne štetnosti dripa: provjerite gdje se oksitocin proizvodi! U ljudskom tijelu!
Dakle,drip se ne daje bezveze i onima kojima ne treba i budite pametne da ga ne odbijete i napravite katastrofalnu pogrešku koju ćete potvrditi svojim potpisom!

----------


## marta

Aj sad navedi i nuspojave.

----------


## marta

Zasto bi porod trebao krace trajati ako je priroda namijenila drugacije?

No evo malo s dripu:

*Do not take oxytocin/pitocin without first talking to your doctor if you

    *have or have had cervical cancer;
    * have an allergy to oxytocin, other medications, dyes, foods, or preservatives;
    * have eclampsia;
    * have herpes;
    * have had more than 7 pregnancies;
    * are experiencing premature labor;
    * have had a caesarean section (C-section);
    * have had any surgery on the cervix or uterus;
    * have a prolapsed uterus; or
    * have a breech, placenta previa or any other issues with the fetus or umbilical cord.*

Bas me zanima koliko se doktora po nasim rodilistima drzi ove SLUZBENE preporuke.[/b]

----------


## TinnaZ

pretpostavke, koje bi možda u teoriji i trebale funkcionirati tako.
Iz osobnog iskustva mogu reći da mi prvi prood koji je trajao malo više od 7 sati nikako nije bio niti lakši niti me je manje premorio (drip) od drugog koji je trajao malo manje od 24 sata (odbila drip).
Nakon prvog sam jedva znala za sebe, uspjela sam tek malo otvoriti oči da kroz maglu vidim bebu.
Nakon drugog nisam bila niti iscrpljena, niti nespremna na izgon, itd. itd. (nikada nisam uspjela saznati zašto su mi i tada htjeli dati drip, jer sam se sasvim normalno porodila sama).

U prvom porodu hrpa nuspojava (koje Aurora nije navela) u drugom bez nuspojava (jer niti nisu imale nakon čega slijediti). Također, nikada mi nije bilo jasno zatšo se je taj porod trebao skraćivati, ako je prirodno trebao trajati istih 24 ili manje sati. Jedini logičan razlog, jer je osoblju tako pasalo zbog kraja smjene.

Da ne bi bilo zabune, sigurno postoji manji postotak poroda kada drip ima svoju pozitivnu funkciju; ali ovi postoci u kojima se kod nas koristi prešli su sve moguće granice razuma.

Inače, ovakvo objašnjenje kakvo je dala aurora je dobro poznata fraza, koja se može čuti iz usta velike većine ginekologa kod nas. Koji si onda  nakon te divote od dripa, za drugi porod dogovore preko veze carski. A ostala smrtnice i dalje časte tim čudom od pripravka.

----------


## TinnaZ

te se izbjegava premorenost rodilje koja neminovno nastupa nakon 12 sati poroda za prvorotke,odnosno 8-10 sati za višerotke! 

e a ovo mije je najbolja patka

----------


## mamma Juanita

*Aurora3*, preporučam ti sljedeću literaturu:
dr. Michel Odent "Ljubav očima znanosti", "Preporod rađanja", "The Caesarean"
čovjek definitivno nije laik, doktor je  :Wink: .

imamo nešto malo i na portalu:
Dr. Michel Odent - Početak drugačijeg pogleda na porod
Dr. Michel Odent - Kako razbiti začarani krug (prvi dio)
Dr. Michel Odent - Kako razbiti začarani krug (drugi dio)
Dr. Michel Odent - Kako razbiti začarani krug (treći dio)

još jedan doktor
Dr. Marsden Wagner - Tehnologija i porod
Dr. Marsden Wagner: Zašto se tehnologija nepotrebno primjenjuje?
Dr. Marsden Wagner: Prikupljanje informacija o tehnologiji



a evo i jedna doktorica  :Wink:  
Dr. Sarah Buckley - Vaši hormoni su vaši pomagači
Dopustimo porodu da bude normalan!

pa još jedna...
dr. Christiane Northrup: Trudovi i porod - naše kulturološko naslijeđe 

i još...
Dr. Judie C. Rall :Zašto bi prirodan porod trebao biti naš cilj?

i za kraj citat WHO:



> Medikalizacijom porođaja tj. odvođenjem žene u njoj nepoznato okruženje, s nepoznatim ljudima koji upotrebljavaju čudnovate sprave kojima joj čine čudnovate stvari pokušavajući joj pomoći, ženino se tjelesno i duševno stanje toliko mijenja da se neizostavno mora promijeniti i način na koji ona izvodi intimni čin rađanja, a jednako će tako biti izmijenjeno i stanje novorođenčeta. *Rezultat je da više nije moguće znati kako bi porođaji izgledali prije tih manipulacija. Većina zdravstvenih radnika više ne zna što je 'nemedikalizirani' porođaj. Cjelokupna moderna literatura iz porodništva i neonatologije u biti se temelji na promatranjima 'medikaliziranih' porođaja."*
>  - WHO


WHO - Njega tijekom normalnog porođaja

----------


## Candy

Moja socijalna ginekologica je rekla da ako mi daju drip da obavezno tražim epiduralnu, da je to po njoj najbolji način da se drip podnese, ali da je u normalnim situacijama, po njoj, nepoželjan. Ja sam htjela prirodni porod, i imala sam ga do kraja. Na kraju su mi (uz moje odobrenje nakon silnog nagovaranja) dali drip. Minutu nakon toga pala sam u tahikardiju i čupali su Niku iz mene. Povezano? 
Prije toga sam se dobro osjećala.

----------


## MGrubi

kad ovo pročitam dođe mi da im zabijem taj drip... znaš di
 :Evil or Very Mad:  
nema druge nego poniti sa sobom kutiju andola i kad počnu piliti o dripu, početi ih piliti da popiju andol, on je dobar, pomoće im .... zato je dobro imati nekog svog uz sebe da brani tvoje interese[/b]

----------


## TinnaZ

a ona cura u đurđevcu kojoj su se noge počele nekontrolirano grčiti da ih nije mogla držati u onim nogarima

----------


## ms. ivy

> Radi se o oksitocinskom pripravku koji ubrizgavanjem venski uzrokuje koordinaciju  i pravilnost kontrakcija maternice koju velika većina nema kada dođe u radjaonicu!


komentirati ću samo ovo. kad žena dođe u rodilište, često joj dotad jaki i pravilni trudovi oslabe ili potpuno stanu.

pitam se zašto?

i nakon što prođe prijem, pregled, brijanje i klistir, dobije oksitocin da se trudovi pojačaju i ustale jer njezini "nisu dobri". ako ima sreće da joj tijelo dobro reagira, super. ako nema, tko joj kriv.

a da se ženu pokuša što manje uznemiriti, osigurati joj mirnu i intimnu atmosferu u kojoj će se ugodno osjećati kako bi njezino tijelo moglo nastaviti obavljati posao koji je dotad uspješno obavljalo? da joj se omogući da se kreće, zauzima različite položaje? ublažava si bol tuširanjem, masažom? jede i pije?

pa nije valjda da nas ima toliko nesposobnih roditi bez medicinske intervencije.

----------


## MGrubi

je, sad bi ti da oni budu humani i tretiraju rodilju kao pojedinačnu osobu a ne ka stoku na traci   :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

zaista bih voljela čuti argumentirani odgovor, ajmo raspravi dati šansu.

----------


## TinnaZ

na što: zašto je bolje dati drip nego pustiti ženu da joj se vrate prirodni trudovi (ili počnu ako je došla bez trudova s npr. puknutim vodenjakom).
Ajde i ja bih voljela čuti dobar argument.

----------


## MGrubi

trudovi oslabe ili čak stanu jer se rodilja nađe u "opasnoj"s ituaciji, "neprijateljskom" okolišu, i tijelo pokreće mehanizam odgađanja poroda dok se ne nađe "sigurnije" mjesto za porod

----------


## TinnaZ

to je jasno 

ali pitanje je zašto je onda bolje dati drip nego pričakati da se rodilja počne osjećati da je u prijateljskom gnijezdu

----------


## TinnaZ

hm, zato što možda bolnicu neke nikada ne bi doživjele kao sigurno mjesto za porod i prijateljsko gnijezdo, pa im treba na silu iščupati djecu, inače bi ostala unutra do promjene zakonskih okvira za alternativne lokacije poroda

ha, kaj kažete jel dobar argument   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> ali pitanje je zašto je onda bolje dati drip nego pričakati da se rodilja počne osjećati da je u prijateljskom gnijezdu


za koga je bolje? za osoblje, definitivno, jer se prije riješe rodilje, oslobode box za slijedeću na traci

za osječaj sigurnosti potrebna je bliska osoba, uljudno osoblje, humani doktori, pozitivna atmosfera

----------


## TinnaZ

ali pazi sad ovo, možda treba samo pola sata ljubaznosti da se žena počne osjećati ugodno

a meni su i prvi i drugi puta, drip davali istu, ama istu sekundu čim sam legla na krevet u boxu .... nije li to čisti nemar, onaj nepatvoreni, neupitni, čisti, jasni, do krajnjih granica bezobrazni nemar

----------


## MGrubi

kadkad je dovojna topla riječ i osmjeh , niti pola sata

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Moja socijalna ginekologica je rekla da ako mi daju drip da obavezno tražim epiduralnu, da je to po njoj najbolji način da se drip podnese, ali da je u normalnim situacijama, po njoj, nepoželjan. Ja sam htjela prirodni porod, i imala sam ga do kraja. Na kraju su mi (uz moje odobrenje nakon silnog nagovaranja) dali drip. Minutu nakon toga pala sam u tahikardiju i čupali su Niku iz mene. Povezano? 
> Prije toga sam se dobro osjećala.


Candy, baš mi je žao.
Ovo što je tvoja doktorica rekla, nešto slično je na predavanju u veljači izrekla i Andrea Robertson, edukatorica na području poroda.
Da je parafraziram-rekla je da žene koje dobiju drip često zaista i trebaju epiduralnu.
Naravno, to nije teza u korist epiduralne, nego više kontra dripa koji može izazvati zaista teško podnošljive trudove.

----------


## Candy

I evo nešto što još nisam čula, a meni se dogodilo. Osim činjenice da su mi zbog dripa izbušili sve vene, da je naškodio i meni i bebi (apgar je bio loš, dakle...), trudovi se NISU pojačali. Dotični doktor se derao na mene, pa kad će taj trud, napičio drio na max, ja se u nesvjestici tresem, pokušavam razgovarati s njim i izgurati porod do kraja, i ČEKAMO trudove, kao i prije. Moji trudovi nisu bili na minutu ni za izgon, ni sa dripom, ni bez njega. Moje tijelo NE podnosi drip. 
Imam doma oksitocinski sprej za pomoć kod izdajanja. OPET moje tijelo više mlijeka ispusti kad pumpam i mislim na sina, nego nakon ubrizganog oksitocina. Učinkovitost dripa? Hm...

----------


## TinnaZ

kaže meni sestra, pa zašto nećete inducirani porod ... a to vam žene samo pričaju tako da sa dripom više boli, nije istina

----------


## MGrubi

> kaže meni sestra, pa zašto nećete inducirani porod ... a to vam žene samo pričaju tako da sa dripom više boli, nije istina


ja sam s doktorom (mojim) prepričavajući porod rekla da je pakao počeo s dripom,. on je tako jako negirao moj navod neizdržive boli da me je skroz zbunio
a onda još nisam znala vezu oksicitin+endorfin

----------


## TinnaZ

još jednom o drugoj strani dripa, ili kako su Tiwi i bebač preživjeli, svakome kao štivo prije nego se odluči dopustiti bilo kakvo dodavanje raznih bućkuriša u porodu
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...172459#1172459

----------


## TinnaZ

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kaže meni sestra, pa zašto nećete inducirani porod ... a to vam žene samo pričaju tako da sa dripom više boli, nije istina
> 
> 
> ja sam s doktorom (mojim) prepričavajući porod rekla da je pakao počeo s dripom,. on je tako jako negirao moj navod neizdržive boli da me je skroz zbunio
> a onda još nisam znala vezu oksicitin+endorfin


 možda nije ni on
a negirao je pretpostavljam iz vlastitog iskustva   :Laughing:

----------


## kristina_zg

Tik što sam rodila bila sam opčinjena svime i svima. Bila sam presretna što je završilo. Bolovi su mi bili prestrašni, mislila sam da neću izdržati, lupala sam rukama u pločice, grčila se...sve je to predugo trajalo...ma muka mi je kad se i sjetim tih bolova...očito sve zbog dripa! No meni je doktorica rekla kako će mi dati jedan lijek da mi se opuste mišići i da mi može lakše probušiti vodenjak. tada ja nisam znala o kakvom se lijeku radi. No, da sam i znala, uvjerena sam kako bih pristala jer sam jedva čekala da vidim svoje djetešce. Iskustvo više- drugi puta definitivno ne pristajem na to, i dolazim pred sam kraj :D 
i nadam se da su prirodni trudovi bar za trećinu manje bolni

----------


## TinnaZ

jesu draga, drugačiji su, može se na njih utjecati, reagiraju na vanjske podražaje, osjećaje, promjenu položaja ... dok drip ne reagira na ništa, i ja sam ga osjećala kao nješto što izvana upravlja mojim tijelom i umom (umom jer nisam mogla kontrolirati ni glas, vrisak je izlazio sam iz mene, grčila sam se nekontrolirano).
Mada ima ovdje i žena koje kažu da im drip nije bio ništa posebno neugodniji od vlastitih trudova.

----------


## koksy

Meni su drip dali nakon sto smo 2 puta probali izgon ali, kako su mi objasnili, moji trudovi nisu bili dovoljno jaki. Iako su mene toliko boljeli da sam stalno vikala da je ovo prvi i zadnji put da radam (naravno, vise tako ne mislim). Iskreno, neku razliku u intezitetu boli nisam primjetila nakon sto su mi dali drip, mozda zato sto sam ga dobila vrlo malo, rodila sam par minuta kasnije. Smeta mi jedino sto me nisu pitali nista, samo su mi ga dali. A nakon poroda su ostavili bocu da iscuri do kraja. Zna netko zasto se to radi?

----------


## Ivany

Nemam pojma zašto ti je boca morala iscuriti do kraja, ali moja je kuma isto pred  kraj dobila drip i isto joj morao skroz iscuriti. Zanimljivo mi je što ona kaže da iako je primala drip nakon što je rodila nije više imala trudove?? Kako je to moguće?
Meni je cijeli iscurio, porod trajao predugo, jer se nisam otvarala.... Da li je drip samo tu da bi pojačao trudove ili pomože i kod otvaranja?? Ja sam imala slabe trudove kad sam došla u rađaonu i odmah su mi dali drip. Nisam imala pojma što mi daju, mislila sam da je to infuzija.... tek kasnije sam skužila....

----------


## apricot

> i nadam se da su prirodni trudovi bar za trećinu manje bolni


to ti je sve tako individualno. ja svoje "dripane" trudove gotovo da nisam ni osjetila: smješkala se i pjevušila cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## aishwarya

Ja sam još uvijek zbunjena od poroda i nije mi jasno kako je sve pošlo po zlu...Kad sam došla u bolnicu bila sam otvorena 7 cm, od 'svojih' trudova koji su počeli samo par sati prije i bili su vrlo česti. Poslije toga dobila sam drip da malo pojača trudove (zašto??!!) i nakon višesatnog mučenja, nekoliko pokušaja izgona, završila na carskom. Beba je bila zapela i, kako mi je dr objasnio, ne bi se mogla roditi vaginalnim putem, a ja se samo sjećam kako me malo prije nego što su me poslali u operacijsku salu uhvatila takva panika i tjeskoba da mi se to urezalo u sjećanje više nego bolovi.

----------


## mikka

vjerojatno ti je, kao i masi zena, tijelo reagiralo na promjenu okoline i pocelo sa lucenjem adrenalina-hormona opasnosti koji ometa (zaustavlja) porod. 

nije rijedak slucaj da zena dode u bolnicu kao ti otvorena 7 cm pa da joj otvorenost "padne" na 3-4 radi neprijateljskog okruzenja :/ 

oni to pokusaju "izlijeciti" umjetnim hormonima i ostalim blagodatima medicine, ali tu se nekad stvari dodatno s*ebu i odredeni postotak zena zavrsi na carskom.

----------


## kristina_zg

> kristina_zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i nadam se da su prirodni trudovi bar za trećinu manje bolni
> 
> 
> to ti je sve tako individualno. ja svoje "dripane" trudove gotovo da nisam ni osjetila: smješkala se i pjevušila cijelo vrijeme.


sretnice :D

----------


## TinnaZ

aishwarya, pogledaj prvu stranicu ovog topica, tamo ima i nekih konkretnih citata i izvadaka o dripu, mogućim komplikacijama, a ima ih stavrno poveći dijapazon.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> kristina_zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i nadam se da su prirodni trudovi bar za trećinu manje bolni
> 
> 
> to ti je sve tako individualno. ja svoje "dripane" trudove gotovo da nisam ni osjetila: smješkala se i pjevušila cijelo vrijeme.


čekaj draga da osjetiš "prirodnjake", pa se onda javi kad usporediš  :Wink: .
a treba imati i sreće da ti pogode količinu dripa.
jer s umjetnim oksitocinom je lako pretjerati, zato i traže stalni ctg monitoring.

----------


## ms. ivy

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to ti je sve tako individualno. ja svoje "dripane" trudove gotovo da nisam ni osjetila: smješkala se i pjevušila cijelo vrijeme.
> 
> 
> čekaj draga da osjetiš "prirodnjake", pa se onda javi kad usporediš .


ovome se i ja nadam   :Smile:

----------


## Nina_ri

Ne mogu usporediti trudove od dripa i moje prirodne. Moji su bili blaženstvo...a ja kao protivnik epiduralne, nakon 2 sata dripanih trudova (u tom roku se otvorila od 5-10 cm) molila sam Boga da me netko ubije, sva sreće rodila sam 10 minuta poslije. 

Grčenje i stiskanje maternice nakon poroda, mogu opisat kao goru bol nego trudove (prirodne), kasnije mi je bilo jasnije zašto se tako grči i zašto me tako boli, zbog nafilavanja dripom, naravno.

Ovaj put ne želim drip i nadam se da će sve bit tako da neće bit ni potrebe za njim.

----------


## klia

Prirodni trudovi mi nisu bili manje bolni, ali su definitivno bili drukčiji i izdržljiviji. Drip je kao da te netko stavi u mikser i miksa kako mu se prohtije. Srećom sam s M imala to iskustvo tek pri kraju poroda, ali simptome poput grčenja trbuha i savijanja bez moje volje nisam osjetila ni u jednom trenutku drugog poroda koji je prošao potpuno bez dripa.
Isto tako - osjećaj poslije dripiranog i nedripiranog poroda je neopisivo različit. U drugom slučaju držala me euforija, a nakon dripa - ispuhanost i tuga.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Isto tako - osjećaj poslije dripiranog i nedripiranog poroda je neopisivo različit. U drugom slučaju držala me euforija, a nakon dripa - ispuhanost i tuga.


 e ovako i mene. Zbog ovog elementa tuge se i danas grizem, i što nisam upalila i odmah reagirala kad su me odvojili od bebe.

----------


## klia

A ja se grizem što u onoj euforiji nakon drugog poroda nisam prijavila babicu (jednim dopisom šefu bolnice) koja mi je čitavo vrijeme pokušavala minirati "ideju" prirodnog poroda, i to na zaista ružne načine. Između ostalog, rečenicom, da će mi dati malo dripa jer da me neće gledati tu kako pušem do navečer.  :Mad:  Kao, ona odlučuje o dripu.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Žao mi je što je nisam prijavila zbog svih onih žena prema kojima će se tako ružno ponašati i poslije.
No, kako je druga primalja bila ok, zasjenila je ovu, a meni hormoni sreće otupili žalac  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

Ja nisam prvi ni drugi puta dobila drip. Prvi puta nisu ni pretpostavljali da ću do jutra roditi, pa su me pustili na miru (valjda bi mi dali u jutarnjoj smjeni, da ubrzaju). Tako sam imala cijelu noć za prošetavanje po hodnicima bez ometanja.
Drugi puta sam došla s trudovima na 4 minute u bolnicu, i tamo su lijepo trudovi oslabili, nisam ih više osjećala. Unaprijed sam odbila drip, za svaki slučaj. Sva sreća da sam imala super primalju, mi smo brbljale, zafrkavale se dok smo čekale doktora prije ultrazvuka i dok mi je radila ctg, pa su se trudovi brzo vratili i tako pojačavali do poroda. Imala sam vremena da se "udomaćim" i opustim. Čak sam i dremuckala tih par sekundi između trudova u svojoj "jazbini" omotana dekom u mračnoj sobi predrađaone.

----------


## TinnaZ

> No, kako je druga primalja bila ok, zasjenila je ovu, a meni hormoni sreće otupili žalac


  :Laughing:  , je ovo je fenomen koji se često događa, inače žene zmajice u stvarnom životu, postaju umilna janjad i dopuštaju si svašta za kaj im kasnije nije jasno kaj im je bilo. Meni je baš intrigantan taj detalj.

----------


## klia

Ma čisti hormoni, velim ti ja  :Grin:  (al sam do dana današnjega ljuta na sebe, kao i na činjenicu da sam tek godinu dana po porodu osjetila da sam to baš trebala napraviti).
Kad netko nastupa bezobrazno i zlonamjerno samo iz razloga što si tražila loptu i odbila klistir te povela razgovor o epizitomiji, onda tu više nema priče o edukaciji, toleriranju, pregovorima.....
Onda se jednostavno radi o osobi koja nekvalitetno obavlja svoj posao.

----------


## mel

uh.. drip! :shock: 
Na sam spomen padam u   :Evil or Very Mad:   raspolozenje!
Iako, vodenjak mi je iscurio.. malo pomalo i onda je pljusnulo, pa eto cim sam dosla u bolnicu, nakon pripreme za porod, polegli me... trudova nikakvih nisam imala, otvorena 4cm i naravno odmah drip... otvorila sam se za 2h do 10cm i do tada je bol bila podnosljiva, ali nakon toga... to je bilo za poluditi od boli.. ma strasno, nikako nisam mogla pratiti te trudove, nailazili su jedan za drugim, jaki i bolni.. popucala sam, elena nikako van, onda su joj izvadili krv iz glavice radi provjere zasicenosti kisikom( nakon jos 3.5h), ... pa jos malo nnaprezanja i onda su me odveli na 'kobilu' i dalje na dripu - stigao dr. i objema rukama pritisnuo mi trbuh i razrezali su me i elena je izletjela (ukupno 6h poroda)... koje olaksanje nakon toga, ali posteljica nije skroz izasla, pa sam jos prosla i 'ciscenje' i nakon toga sivanje.. i kda je sve napokon bilo gotovo, tresla sam se nenormalno..  :shock: 

Poslije u sobi i cijelu noc sam imala kontrakcije maternice (ma pravi trudovi) od fuckin' dripa, a i savovi su me rasturali ... ma strasno!!!!

Sad cekam porod (nadam se necu jos 10-tak dana) i nadam se biti ce prirodni trudovi   :Naklon:

----------


## TinnaZ

meni nije jasno, tim svim silnim intervencijama naprave si još više posla, stalno nešto "mašinaju", a šanse da iz toga izađe duplo više komplikacija i posla umjesto manje i brže su poprilične. Tko je tu  :? 
Da ne spominjem traume za majku u bebu, vrlo često posljedice (čega ima i u prirodnim porodima naravno, ali barem znaš da ti to nije nitko drugi svojom rukom prouzročio).

----------


## MGrubi

misle da onda imaju kontrolu

----------


## Nina_ri

> kada je sve napokon bilo gotovo, *tresla sam se* *nenormalno..  :shock:* 
> Poslije u sobi i cijelu noc sam imala kontrakcije maternice (ma pravi trudovi) od fuckin' dripa, a i savovi su me rasturali ... ma strasno!!!!


Vidiš, meni ta treskavica nije bila jasna, pa ja sam doslovce skakala metar iznad kreveta, kao da mi je hladno i cvokotala zubima, a rodila po najvećoj vrućini u 7.mjesecu. Znači za to moram zahvalit "barba dripu"  :Sad:

----------


## mel

neznam Nina_ri !
Samo se jako dobro sjecam te noci poslije poroda   :Sad:

----------


## kristina_zg

ja sam se tako tresla 3 dana nakon poroda, tj. kad sam doma stigla- no to je bilo povezano sa dolaskom mlijeka... :/

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam imala "napadaje" hladnoće poslije podoja
kod mene je to bilo povezano sa trudničkim dijabetesom

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

> moje prvo dijete rođeno uz drip (potpuno bespotrebno, niti sada ne znam razlog), je non stop plakalo i u bolnici i doma, nitko nije rekao zašto, kao mala djeca plaču.
> Kad sam rodila svoje drugo dijete (rukama i nogama se borila protiv dripa), nisam se mogla načuditi da to dijete nikad ne plače, uvijek se smije ... ono pa kaj male bebe ne plaču barem veći dio vremena dok su budne  :?


mislim da to nema veze.kod mene je obrnuto.prvo dijete sam rodila bez dripa pa je vrištao iz petnih žila i dan danas je plačljivo dijete,dok sam drugo dijete rodila sa dripom pa mi je dijete mirno.jedino plače kad je gladan. :?

----------


## TinnaZ

pa samo po sebi kao takvo ne mislim da ima veze.
Ali mislim da ima veze sa nekim nevidljivim neurološkim oštećenjima, i još više nakon što sam pročitala ovo: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=2591



> Ovaj problem najčešće se javlja nakon teških i medikaliziranih poroda, te ukoliko postoji neki neurološki problem. Često se javlja i u slučaju pojave mekonijske vode tijekom poroda, zbog čega dijete može biti hipertonično, s velikom mišićnom masom, izvijati se u luk, te ga je teško držati u naručju.


a danas i ovo 
http://www.jutarnji.hr/ispis_clanka.jl?artid=112648



> 1. Zaostajanje glavice pri povlačenju za ruke iz leđnog položaja
> 2. Nedizanje glave u potrbušnom položaju
> 3. Glava pada pri postavljanju u vertikalni položaj
> 4. Hipertonus (ukočenost) ili hipotonus (labavost) cijelog tijela
> 5. Asimetrije u razvoju vještina (dijete hvata samo jednom rukom, jedna noga je slabija i zaostaje u povlačenju)
> 6. Čvrsto zatvorene šake s palčevima unutar njih
> 7. Oslanjanje ili bez oslonca na nepuna stopala pri postavljanju na noge
> 8. Križanje nogu
> 9. Izostanak oslonca na podlaktice u dobi od tri mjeseca
> ...


 Ovo su mislim simptomi dystoni sindroma, i sada mi se sve više čini da je naša F. imala neke elemente. Znakovito je da se stalno u svim tim člancima spominje težak, traumatičan porod ili neki problemi u trudnoći. Meni je drip u velikoj većini poveznica sa traumatičnim porodom, a kako kaže dr. Ana Votavić, 


> Konačno, znam da ću Vas razočarati: "super kratak" porod za dijete nije idealan porod.


 http://www.cybermed.hr/index.php/pbl...ystoni_sindrom , a drip se kod nas u porodništvu upravo koristi da bi se porod skratio, ubrzao. Iako su moje sumnje i logika kojom povezujem ove članke možda bezvezne, teško se mogu razuvjeriti. I silno me ljuti što se ginekolozi i sestre, koji se tako olako razbacuju raznim kemikalijama na porodu, nikada ne susreću sa posljedicama svojeg rada. Nego to preuzima sasvim druga grana medicine. I ova mama iz Jutarnjeg kaže:



> No danas, napominje, kada vrti film unatrag, sjeća se dana kad je mislila da joj je pukao vaginalni čep, otišla je u bolnicu i drugi dan joj je induciran porod u rodilištu KB-a Sestre milosrdnice.


.
Sjećam se da sam negdje čitala, da u jednom centru gdje zbrinjavaju djecu sa teškim oštećenjima pitaju roditelje kakav je bio porod, induciran, drip, ostala kemija ... nadam se da će jednom netko napraviti sustavno istraživanje na tu temu.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

čuj, možda će znanstvenici jednog dana otkriti točne posljedice dripa,iskreno nisam ni ja za drip ali mislim da te posljedice možda ovise i o djetetu.kao što se svi razlikujemo po svemu.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma da, naravno, ovise. Isto kako i u najprirodnijem mogućem porodu može doći do oštećenja, i neuroloških i svih drugih. Samo, meni se nakako čini da je ipak postotak svega toga, daleko, daleko veći u forsiranim, ubrzavanim, induciranim porodima. i onda me ljuti što se to sve riskira, samo zbog toga jer se nekom ginekologu ide gledati dnevnik ili hoće "svoje" pacijente završiti unutar svoje smjene (mislim da je ovo kod mene bio slučaj). Kako reče ona doktorica, kratak porod ne znači i najbolji za bebu.

----------


## klia

Meni je M imao 2 od gore navedenih simptoma :/ 
Težak i dug porod, veliko dijete, drip na kraju (odbijala sam ga od početka, na kraju mi nije stvorio neku frku jer se poklopio s tranzicijom).

No, više zamjeram tadašnjem M-ovu pedijatru što ga nije poslao na vježbe s 5 mjeseci makar je uočio određeno kašnjenje  :Mad:

----------


## TinnaZ

da, meni se isto čini da je naša tadašnja pedijatrica trebala uočiti čudno ponašanje bebe koja nije ni sekundu mirna, roditelji je ne mogu smiriti, a i dizanje na noge vrlo rano se meni sada ne čini baš kao sposobnost napredne bebe nego nešto drugo.

----------


## Tami25

> da u jednom centru gdje zbrinjavaju djecu sa teškim oštećenjima pitaju roditelje kakav je bio porod, induciran, drip, ostala kemija ... nadam se da će jednom netko napraviti sustavno istraživanje na tu temu.


mene su pitali i kod Polovine i kod Sabola kad smo došli s D. na pregled, kakav je bio porod u smislu intervencija.
to me i potaknulo na zaključak da je za njene poremetnje kretanja kriv drip, jer ništa drugo ne vidim kao mogući razlog.
i isto je bila jaaako plačljiva beba prva 3 mjeseca. po danu nije htjela spavati osim uz konstantno nunanje.

----------


## klia

> dizanje na noge vrlo rano se meni sada ne čini baš kao sposobnost napredne bebe nego nešto drugo.


Odavno razmišljam o ovome, ali naprosto nemam vremena stvar istražiti. No, intuitivno slično osjećam.

----------


## veda2804

> to ti je sve tako individualno. ja svoje "dripane" trudove gotovo da nisam ni osjetila: smješkala se i pjevušila cijelo vrijeme.
> 
> Apricot, ovo potpisujem. Čak sam 15-ak minuta prije kraja poroda tražila neke novine jer mi je bilo dosadno u rađaoni.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Rodila sam s epiduralnom. 
Nisam baš detaljno čitala, ali mnoge cure kažu da su prevarene i da su im dali drip, a govorili da je obična glukoza. Na boci infuzije piše glukoza i proizvodi je Pliva, dakle nema govora da je to drip. Glukoza se daje obavezno uz epiduralnu jer postoji mogućnost naglog pada tlaka i kao posljedica toga, padanja u nesvjest. Tako mi reče bratić, anesteziolog.
A treskavica poslije poroda je od adrenalina i gubitka krvi.

----------


## TinnaZ

ali na dripu ne piše drip.
A u glukozu se dodaje svašta, tako da nikada ne možeš biti sigurna da li je samo glukoza.
Kada sam ja molila da mi daju nešto jer ne mogu više izdržati bol, sestra je rekla da su mi već dali, odnosno unutra stavili Apaurin i još svašta (nije definirala ono svašta). Znači ta nazovi "glukoza" može sadržavati "svašta".

----------


## TinnaZ

i flaša ti ponekad stoji iza glave, odnosno iza kreveta, tako da teško možeš vidjeti što piše, a i moraš kužiti da je laički drip ustvari oxytocin ili sintocinon (neka me netko ispravi ako griješim).

----------


## Alkemicarka

Rodila sam s epiduralnom i vidjela da na boci piše glukoza. Sestra je bocu otvorila pred menom i mm i objesila je. U Plivi se ne dodaje ništa u glukozu. A ako se dodaje u bolnici daje se injekcijom kroz gumeni poklopac na boci glukoze i to ne možeš ne vidjeti.

----------


## Lilisol

> ovo je predavanje o kojem sam pričala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Predavanje Andree Robertson "Roditi sigurno - roditi prirodno"
> 
> 
> ...



Da li možda znaš hoće li ponovno ove godine biti takvih predavanja?

----------


## filjeta

majka me rodila na drip i rekla mi da ako mogu ikako izbjegnem- spavala sam a njen me dr. htio izbaciti na svijet u svojoj smjeni. staru ostavili na stolu,a spašavali mene, jer se nisam rodila plačući. rođena sam nešto prije ponoći, starom javili tek ujutro. on još zna brkati datum mog rođenja (jadni istraumatizirani roditelji). tako oni to pričaju. to je bilo daleke 74.
pred porod birala sam mjesto gdje ću roditi svoje dijete.
malog sam rodila u riječkom rodilištu prirodnim putem zahvaljujući vođenju dr. finderlea. premda mi je malom zatajivao kardiogram, babica mi radila paniku i nagovarala me na epiduralnu i inu drogeriju, želja mi je bila toliko jaka da mali izađe kad to on hoće (uz uvijet jasno da se ne ugrozi...), a doktor na mojoj strani, smiren i jasan. T. je rođen  u vodi, prekrasan izgon. mali nije plakao, no ne zbog toga što ga je trebalo spašavati, već jer je bio neistraumatiziran.
moji trudovi mješavina transa, ekstaze, i groznih muka. ali uspjela sam bez dripa. :D  :D  :D 
no opet neka sudbina izmjene smjene ili napetosti da se porod skonca do 7 ujutro, babica mi je prebrzo odrezala pupčanu vrpcu    :Mad:  
drugi put ću znati...
znate li ipak da vam daju inekciju oksitocina kad rađate posteljicu? eto to sam naknadno saznala, razočarana. šusnu ti u ruku neku iglu kad rodiš dijete, ja sam mislila neki antitetanus or somethinglikethat, kadli NE! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
tako da moj PRIRODNI porod nije bio skroz prirodan, ali najprirodniji kako kod naših rodilišta može biti... :? 
da li rađanje posteljice ima veze s bebom, to je isto zanimljivo za znati...

----------


## TinnaZ

Ima naravno. Sve što radimo drugačije nego je priroda zamislila, ima svoje ali ... http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=147&Show=2610.
Dr. Finderle je suprug od Barbare Finderle ? Čini se da su oboje posebni ljudi.

----------


## TinnaZ

Za injekciju oksitocina znam, na drugom porodu zbog moga odbijanja svega i svačega nisu mi ni to dali, i osjetila se začuđenost kako li je gle posteljica izašla sama   :Wink:   :? 
Žena u našim rodilištima očito dobije ine injekcije i kemije, hrpu toga pod krinkom glukoze (uključujući i drip), Apaurine, Spasmexe, tko zna što još, a vidim da i epiduralna ide na taj način



> Rodila sam s epiduralnom i vidjela da na boci piše glukoza. Sestra je bocu otvorila pred menom i mm i objesila je. U Plivi se ne dodaje ništa u glukozu. A ako se dodaje u bolnici daje se injekcijom kroz gumeni poklopac na boci glukoze i to ne možeš ne vidjeti.


 Na kraju još i oxitocin za izlazak posteljice. Stvarno smo čudne biljke, kad svoju mladunčad nismo u stanju rađati bez sve te kemije. Dobro da još migamo po ovom planetu uz svu tu našu žensku nesposobnost. Ne računam slučajeve gdje medicina stvarno spašava živote.

----------

